#ubuntu-news 2009-04-06
<LirazSiri> good evening guys
<nhandler> Good evening LirazSiri
<LirazSiri> I've had a bit of trouble understanding why my nomination for Ubuntu membership was not going to be supported, so I figured I would try a more realtime form of communication.
<mdke> speaking for myself, it was because I'm not familiar with your work
<mdke> nothing personal!
<LirazSiri> Hi mdke
<mdke> hi
<LirazSiri> have you seen my wiki page?
<mdke> no
<LirazSiri> sec. let me get the link
<mdke> well, it's not really relevant
<LirazSiri> mdke my work is documented there
<mdke> testimonials are for people you've worked with in the community; I haven't worked with you yet as far as I'm aware
<mdke> the wiki page is different, that's to document your work for the membership board (which I'm not on)
<LirazSiri> sure, but it's also a good introduction
<mdke> sure thing
<nhandler> LirazSiri: It is, but the testimonials are used as a way to show your interactions with other members of the community. This purpose is defeated if people you have never worked with write them
<mdke> but I can't give you a testimonial unless I've seen your working directly
<mdke> right, nhandler has put it well
<LirazSiri> alright, but my role in UWN has never required me to collaborate with other members. It's very well defined.
<mdke> well, other contributors to the UWN are ideal for giving testimonials
<LirazSiri> Basically for the last 3 months I've been responsible for the Security and Package updates sections and compiling various performance benchmarks for the project - bug stats, translation stats
<mdke> I haven't worked on the UWN
<mdke> cool
<mdke> the UWN is one of the most important initiatives in the whole project, so it's great that you're helping that
<LirazSiri> well, I took over from Kenny who performed a similar role for a shorter time period. The UWN supported his nomination.
<nhandler> LirazSiri: Who helped you get involved with the UWN? That would be a good person to ask
<LirazSiri> I did, unfortunately they have stonewalled me. I'm really at a lost here
<LirazSiri> I mean at a loss
<mdke> well, testimonials aren't absolutely essential to get membership. They are important though, can't johnc4510 or tyche give you one?
<LirazSiri> Thankfully, the wiki documents my contributions objectively in a way that is hard to refute
<LirazSiri> When I asked John for a testimonial after having been in that role for 8 issues he promised another month and they would feel comfortable testifying as to my commitment.
<mdke> they should just testify about your existing contributions. It is for the membership board to judge whether those are enough
<LirazSiri> I wouldn't mind that
<LirazSiri> Unfortunately, a month has passed and though John says he has no trouble with my work, he also refuses to support my nomination. He won't explain his reasons behind the the change of heart. It's very kafkaesque...
<mdke> johnc4510: perhaps you could try adding whatever you are comfortable with to LirazSiri's wiki page. Any details on his work would help the board judge his application
<mdke> LirazSiri: I'm assuming you're a "he", sorry if that's wrong
<LirazSiri> that's a correct assumption mdke
<LirazSiri> It's all very discouraging. I really didn't expect this from the UWN team.
<LirazSiri> BTW, I came here to talk to him one-on-one. No such luck
<mdke> well, let's not jump to any conclusions yet, maybe you'll sort it out
<LirazSiri> mdke, can I send you the email he sent me about it?
<mdke> LirazSiri: better not, if it's a private email
<LirazSiri> well, it was addressed to all the other members of the UWN. We do public work. We don't have any kind of private relationship, so I don't see why this would be off limits.
<mdke> LirazSiri: I'm happy to mediate by email if you can't sort it out with him directly, but please try talking one-on-one first and see if you can find some common ground
<mdke> I don't have the feeling that it's necessary to get to that stage yet, to be honest
<LirazSiri> johnc4510: I would love to talk to you one-on-one. My Gtalk is liraz.siri@gmail.com
<mdke> LirazSiri: if it's off-list, then it's better not to share it without permission
<LirazSiri> mdke: I understand your concern. I usually feel that keeping matters in the dark doesn't work as well as putting it all out in the open. That way you know you have to justify yourself not just to the other party but to the community.
<LirazSiri> it's one of the reasons I favor open source over proprietary software
<mdke> sure
<mdke> well, if you don't work it out, then send us an email at the Community Council, but please take all possible steps to sort out the problem privately first, I'm pretty sure it's possible
<LirazSiri> BTW, I did try to bring the matter to discussion on the list. I felt it was on topic since I was a member of the news team and the ubuntu membership process is a public acknowledge by the community for a member's contributions. John really didn't like that.
<kennymc0> hey LirazSiri
<LirazSiri> hey kenny
<LirazSiri> kennymc0: what do you think about all of this?
<kennymc0> LirazSiri: i think that the reason that johnc4510 didnt like that you asked for testimonials on the mailing list is because that's supposed to be more of a personal thing when you ask for someone to give you something like that
<LirazSiri> mdke: thanks for the tip. I'll try to sort this out with John first. I'm hoping we'll find common grounds
<kennymc0> he probably would have reacted better if you would have sent a personalized email to each person asking them for it
<mdke> I don't see a problem with asking on a mailing list if that's the area that you've been contributing.
<mdke> the thing about the news-team list is that it has quite a few groups on it
<kennymc0> right
<mdke> so not all the readers will be familiar with your contributions (as per Alan's response)
<mdke> but it's not a big deal, don't worry
<LirazSiri> mdke: I didn't either. I don't see how this could be personal. I'm not asking for a personal favor. Just someone to summarize the contributions objectively documented in the Wiki.
<LirazSiri> the board can then decide based on that if they think it's a sufficient contribution to warrant membership or not...
<mdke> that's a correct summary of what the testimonial is intended for
<LirazSiri> So do I really need to "resolve" anything with john? Couldn't any Ubuntu member do that?
<kennymc0> they also want to see how well you work with other people
<kennymc0> which you have been kinda off doing the updates and not asking questsions or asking if there is anything else that you could help with or anything
<LirazSiri> Not that I wouldn't love to have him on his side. I'm just feeling a bit discouraged after being blown off like that after months of consistent contributions.
<LirazSiri> kennymc0: that's true
<LirazSiri> kennymc0: on the other hand, that's something I managed to squeeze into my work/life routine.
<kennymc0> i understand
<LirazSiri> kennymc0: I did ask you guys when I was starting out if doing this solo would be a problem and the answer was no. The team was happy that I wanted to help.
<kennymc0> there are other things that can be done at other times during the week as well
<LirazSiri> there is always more to contribute. If I had a few more hours a week I might volunteer but I'm squeezed pretty tight as it is. Taking care of 6 sections consistently and reliably on UWN is not a trivial undertaking.
<kennymc0> i understand
<LirazSiri> kenny you did this before I did, you know how it is
<kennymc0> i did that for several months along with a couple more sections on top of it so i understand
<LirazSiri> what I am asking for is not a judgement, that's the board's job. I'm just asking someone to summarize my contributions, which is what a testimonial is supposed to be for.
<LirazSiri> kennymc0: could you do that for me?
<kennymc0> the thing is the board looks at who made the testimonial and that goes against the person that made the testimonial if the person does something they shouldnt
<LirazSiri> you mean there is a trust issue here?
<kennymc0> and with how little everyone knows of you they are most likely afraid of putting themselves in that kind of possition
<mdke> kennymc0: I don't think that's fair. If the testimonial is honest and specific, then there is nothing to worry about
<LirazSiri> guys, it's true that I don't have a lot of time to kick around on IRC, but I'm not exactly a secretive person.
<LirazSiri> check out my website http://liraz.org/
<LirazSiri> If you google me I go way back... a decade in fact
<mdke> kennymc0: a testimonial that says "I support this person's application" is not worth much, but a testimonial that says "this person has been doing X for Y months and has contributed to our project in Z way" is very worthwhile
<LirazSiri> Also, this is kind of silly. I'm not seeking a cabinet position. Being an Ubuntu member doesn't grant me any special powers or privileges. It's just a symbolic token of gratitude from the community to a contributor that has earned it.
<mdke> right. Don't get discouraged, just sort this out and carry on your work, it's extremely useful. Any work on the UWN is extremely useful
<mdke> as I said, for me it's one of the most important parts of the community
 * mdke goes to bed, night all
<LirazSiri> mdke: thanks mdke, that was helpful.
<mdke> np
<LirazSiri> BTW, I want you all to know that regardless of how this turns out I don't have any intention of ceasing to contribute to UWN. With or without Ubuntu membership. I would like to be treated fairly however. Secret suspicions aren't in line with the Ubuntu Code of Conduct
<LirazSiri> kennymc0: why don't you think about it and email me your decision. I would really appreciate it if you could testify on my behalf, not only on the board, but also with other UWN members. You hang around here much more than I do. If you guys have any questions please feel free to ask me. I'll be happy to tell you as much you care to know about me if that will help mitigate your concern.
<kennymc0> ok i can do that
<LirazSiri> Thanks Kenny. Good night, and send John my regards. I would really like to speak with him to try and get to the bottom of this.
<kennymc0> ok
<kennymc0> good night
#ubuntu-news 2009-04-08
<johnc4510> anyone notice that the rss feed for the planet isn't working?
<kennymc0> i noticed that
<cody-somerville> Known issues
<johnc4510> k, i wasn't sure
<johnc4510> :)
<johnc4510> cody-somerville: how goes it?
<cody-somerville> Not too shabby. Yourself?
<johnc4510> good good thx
#ubuntu-news 2009-04-09
<sayakb> johnc4510: ello!
<tyche> sayakb: johnc4510's not up yet.  It's early in the morning, here, and johnc4510's an old man.  What am I saying.  I'M an old man, and johnc4510 is younger than me.  Hee hee
<sayakb> :D :D
 * sayakb should consider using a multi timezone watch on his desk
<tyche> I've got 6 of them set up.
<tyche> It helps, sometimes.  :-)
<sayakb> sure does :)
<tyche> It's 7:05 AM, here, right now.
 * sayakb just finished with his college exams
<sayakb> I'm so tired that I literally dropped on my keyboard :/
<tyche> AH!  How'd you do?
<tyche> Yea, the stress of tests can do that.
<sayakb> not bad :)
<tyche> Good.  I took very few finals in college.  I kept getting "A's" in the courses, so they felt the finals weren't worth the bother.
<sayakb> :) well, it ain't all A's here, so it's mostly worry worry worry! I'm bad at Physics and mechanics
<sayakb> they dont quite have direct relevance with cse anyway
<tyche> I worried about physics, myself.  Then discovered that all the driving I'd done (delivery driving) gave me a "seat of the pants" understanding of physics that helped me through.
<tyche> And I was a draftsman, so mechanical things began to be easy for me to understand.
<tyche> Most of it is just vector analysis.
<sayakb> I have no idea what I need to do to understand atomic physics in that case :)
<tyche> Never got that far.  Just basic physics.
<tyche> BBL.  Gotta go pick up my grandson.
<sayakb> tyche: later
<tyche> Back
#ubuntu-news 2010-04-14
<nhandler> joey: Any estimate on when attachments on the fridge will be fixed
<joey> nhandler: why I didn't know they were broken
<joey> nhandler: there's no bug about it
<joey> nhandler: care to file one? :-)
<nhandler> joey: Yeah. Maybe I'm just imaginging conversations I've had with you now ;)
<nhandler> I'll get a bug filed tonight
<joey> nhandler: thanks. screenshots too if you can manager it
<joey> nhandler: pretty please with sugar on top
<nhandler> joey: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/fridge/+bug/562722
<joey> oh ho
<joey> I scored
<joey> email coming
<akgraner> joey will you have time for a call today or tomorrow?
<joey> hi akgraner
<akgraner> would like to pick your brain about UDS a little
<joey> akgraner: yep, 1pm est, or after 4pm est
<akgraner> 1pm will work for me...
<joey> akgraner: ok, pm me your number and I'll ring you
<akgraner> done ;-)
<joey> akgraner: you and everyone else has mail
 * akgraner looks
<joey> akgraner: the meeting I was supposed to be having this hour with my boss didn't happen. It's possible he's going to want to do it next hour so I may need to bumb.  Will advise
<akgraner> joey ok - no worries  - I got tons to keep me busy :-)  so just ping whenever
<joey> akgraner: well, tell you what, let's start and see how far we progress!
<akgraner> cool beans
<joey> akgraner: https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/fridge-and-news-team-bof
<joey> akgraner: you know what would be cool but not sure how to do it.... make a "Congratulations Ubuntu Fridge" banner and put that up when we take the UDS Photos
<akgraner> banners are easy to order
<akgraner> what size and what design is the big question
<akgraner> I can GIMP up a few ideas and post a link for people to tweak
<akgraner> but art isn't my expertise - so if someone is an art person and wants to design a banner that would be awesome
<akgraner> joey the link you posted returns Error:Page not found - and I get the Lost Something Screen :-)
<joey> akgraner: oh sorry I just changed it
<joey> https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/fridge/+spec/fridge-and-news-team-bof
<akgraner> joey, thanks
<nhandler> joey: What did you mean by "a link to the calendar" ?
<joey> nhandler: gcal
<joey> nhandler: folks look for that on the front page
<nhandler> joey: Alright. Just making sure we are going to be sticking with the gcal and not trying to switch to some other system
<joey> nhandler: we can if you really want but I'm not that interested in it :-)
<nhandler> joey: Nope. I like the gcal
<akgraner> joey, do you want the points you included in on the mailing list added to the blue print as well?
<joey> akgraner: wrong question
<joey> akgraner: correct question: Joey, I think we should <xxx>.  What do you think?
<akgraner> hehe :-P
<joey> :-)
<akgraner> well whadda ya think?
<joey> if all goes well, the upgrade will happen during UDS :-)
<joey> so maybe .....
<joey> something like....
<akgraner> gotcha
<joey> 1) here's what's coming this week.... 2) what other things can we do with WP that would make it rock?  3) etc
 * akgraner nods and scampers away to the land of blueprints 
<joey> 3) do we need to hold an editor training session or just produce a quick step by step on how to enter, peer review, and publish
<nhandler> I don't think most of our editors will have an issue switching to wordpress
<nhandler> Do we know if wordpress has a way to allow people to submit stories but not actually publish them?
<joey> nhandler: yeah, it's call a draft :-)
<joey> nhandler: you save the post as a draft and then copy & paste the URL into this channel for review
<joey> nhandler: once the peer review happens then the author presses submit
<joey> nhandler: WP allows drafts to be publicly visible
<nhandler> joey: But can we allow people to save drafts without allowing them to publish?
<joey> nhandler: yes indeed
<joey> nhandler: OUR people
<joey> nhandler: not J Random User
<joey> nhandler: so let's say svaksha is writing up a post about a new LoCo event in India. She writes it up and saves it as a draft. Then she pokes someone here to do a peer review. They can see the post, make comments, and once the review is over and svaksha is ready, she presses submit (after selecting appropriate tags) and viola, front page news
<joey> akgraner: I think we'll need a migration doc. For example, categories are done as tags in WP
<joey> akgraner: maybe best to put on wiki
<nhandler> joey: But what stops J Random user from skipping the peer review step?
<akgraner> okie dokie to link to the blueprint or completely separate?
<joey> nhandler: they don't have access to WP admin
<joey> nhandler: the migration would keep the submission processes as is.. email story to ubuntu-news-team
<nhandler> Ah, ok.
<johnc4510> hey all
<akgraner> hey johnc4510 !
<johnc4510> :)
<johnc4510> wordpress...I likey
<johnc4510> btw....10.04 is just rockin' so far
<akgraner> +1 on wordpress even I use wordpress
<akgraner> :-)
<johnc4510> i'm even lovin' Evolution mail
<johnc4510> which i never have like too much
<akgraner> is it really all that much better
<akgraner> I always remove it
<akgraner> tend to peg out my CPU when it is running
<johnc4510> it's gotten much better...close to thunderbird now i think....not that bad on my cpu
#ubuntu-news 2010-04-15
<johnc4510> wb
<akgraner> johnc4510, now I think I might have to try it again
<johnc4510> :)
<johnc4510> it surprised me
<johnc4510> set up and controls are a little different but nothing you can't pick up right off
<johnc4510> ok, gotta run...later all
<akgraner> laters
 * nhandler can't find the purpose in using such a client when he always has a web browser open
<joey> akgraner: so I had this thought this morning
<joey> akgraner: or more like I remembered something I didn't tell you
<akgraner> hehe
<akgraner> joey, I'm all ears - shoot
<joey> akgraner: The original intent of the Fridge, after some thinking by me, was NOT to be simply a news source.
<akgraner> I only started my googledoc yesterday to get the blueprint and wiki info organized
<joey> akgraner: it was really designed to be an information radiator.   http://c2.com/cgi/wiki?InformationRadiator
 * akgraner reads
<joey> akgraner: here's a picture  http://theagileexecutive.com/2010/03/15/how-to-construct-a-great-information-radiator/
<joey> akgraner: but because back in 2005 that was new thinking, I can only assume it was easier to just create a news hub
<joey> anyway, that's what I'd offer up as "Fridge v2"
<akgraner> joey, cool.. I'll process this information in just a few and tweak roadmap wiki and blueprint
<akgraner> and drop the links here and the mailing list :-)
<joey> akgraner: doing it on wordpress might be tricky but some ideas:  a ticker that scans twitter & identi.ca for #ubuntu posts.   a ticker that shows upcoming meetings in #ubuntu-meetings or similar
<joey> akgraner: a release countdown timer...   in fact, a countdown timer for all alphas and betas
<joey> akgraner: a security exposure ticker or notice
<akgraner> joey, hehe your todo list is growing ....
<akgraner> :-D
<akgraner> those are cool ideas
<akgraner> did I mention how much I <3 wordpress
<joey> brainstorming is free :-)
<akgraner> that is true
<joey> akgraner: super, the Fridge's WP Lucid theme will be done ..... tomorrow ;-)
<akgraner> sweet!!!!
<akgraner> happy dance \o/
<joey> akgraner: what's date for UWN 200
<joey> seems the date is in flux for the fridge migration now
<akgraner> July 4th iirc
<akgraner> one sec let me look at my calendar
<akgraner> yep last week was 188 so counting forward the weekend of July 4th will be the 200th edition
<joey> k
<joey> akgraner:  idea.  WP version of Fridge = Fridge 2.0      Information radiator version of the fridge, if we can do it, 3.0  :-)
<akgraner> hmm - maybe we should just slap up a poll for both teams to vote on
<akgraner> I like information radiator  - Ubuntu IR 2.0 or something cool
#ubuntu-news 2010-04-16
<akgraner> joey ping-a-ling-a-ling
<joey> akgraner: who you calling a ling?
<joey> :)
<akgraner> joey, ling, oops sorry I meant loon but that's a different conversation :-)  just kidding
<joey> :-)
<joey> How can I help?
<akgraner> did you see my question about the Open Week Session?
<akgraner> Joey do you want help with the open week session?  I thought since the Fridge is getting a new look and all that stuff might be a good time to get feedback on The Fridge UWN etc
<joey> akgraner: yes and I replied
<joey> akgraner: I said if you want to do it, go for it, it's not something I want to do personally
<akgraner> joey, sorry bip server is down  - had to log in another way - didn't get it  :-(
<akgraner> joey, okie dokie :-)
#ubuntu-news 2010-04-17
<nhandler> akgraner: Want to handle posting the UOW announcement on the fridge?
<akgraner> nhandler, woo hoo yeah I can do that
<akgraner> will you look over it for me?
<nhandler> Yep (if you do it now)
<akgraner> yep logging in now
<akgraner> nhandler, topic is community and loco teams? or something else?
<nhandler> akgraner: Maybe include Events
<nhandler> akgraner: If you ask in -backstage, we can get this on the Classroom blog too
<akgraner> ahh DOH!  - sorry I'm nervous
<akgraner> ok I'll go there :-)
<nhandler> akgraner: UOW can also go on the fridge. It is more than a normal classroom session imo
<akgraner> yeah - john showed me that last night :-)
<akgraner> but I am still nervous  :-)
<nhandler> akgraner: We can correct any mistakes
<akgraner> nhandler, or another Fridge Editor  - I added the images and links and stuff just needs to be ack's or nack'd  now  - http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/2019    Please and Thank you! :-D
<pleia2> I'd suggest changing this: (originally posted by Jorge Castro on the LoCo Teams Mailing list at :https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/loco-contacts/2010-April/004417.html)
<pleia2> to: "<em>Originally posted on the <a href="https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/loco-contacts/2010-April/004417.html">LoCo-Contacts mailing list</a> by Jorge Castro on Fri Apr 16 19:23:37 BST 2010</em>
<pleia2> so it's the same as the others
<akgraner> oh ok  - sorry
<pleia2> no need to be sorry :)
<akgraner> with the ( ) or without  - without right?
<pleia2> without
<akgraner> okie dokie done :-)
<pleia2> oops, didn't mean to include that "
<pleia2> looks good to me otherwise, but I'm not a full editor for real yet so someone else should review it too :)
<akgraner> :-)
<nhandler> pleia2: I use <cite>, for that, but it doesn't matter
 * nhandler goes to look
<nhandler> akgraner: Maybe use a <ul> and <li> for the bullets in the faq
<pleia2> ah, <cite> is good :)
<akgraner> alrighty anything else? :-)
<nhandler> akgraner: What about the second image?
<akgraner> which one the buttons?
<nhandler> The ubuntu open week en espanol image
<nhandler> The wrapping is also a little weird around the first image with only "Hear ye, hear ye!" on the first line
<akgraner> ahh ok
<akgraner> alrighty :-)
<akgraner> nhandler, gotta resize an image - but question how do you move the picture to various areas of the post
<nhandler> akgraner: Move the <img> tag ;)
<akgraner> hehe  - I thought that was it  - maybe I didn't move it enough
<akgraner> hmm I think it looks funny I can't get the image where I want it  grrr
<akgraner> nhandler, how is now ?
<nhandler> akgraner: Better, but still not great. I also realized you are using his email instead of the blog post. If you copy and paste the html of http://castrojo.wordpress.com/2010/04/16/announcing-ubuntu-open-week-4/ , it gets formatted correctly. It also looks like attachments are working again
<akgraner> ok I'll grab the blog post  - one sec :-) Thanks
<nhandler> Sorry for all of the revisions I am having you make
<nhandler> When you copy the blog post, download and attach the images and modify the HTML <img> tags so we use the fridge vesion instead of jcastro's
<akgraner> nhandler, reload it now :-)
<nhandler> akgraner: The citation needs updating
<nhandler> akgraner: You can also get rid of those <div tags near the top
<akgraner> :-)
<akgraner> nhandler, no worries I am learning
<akgraner> it's all cool
<akgraner> the attachments are showing at the bottom :-/
<akgraner> can you take a look
<nhandler> akgraner: Try unchecking the list box. (I also made a small change to the citation)
<akgraner> k  :-)
<akgraner> ahh ok I see what you mean now :-)
<akgraner> thank you
<akgraner> I think I have it now
<akgraner> :-)
<nhandler> akgraner: Looks good. Check the first 2 boxes under publishing options to publish it. Once it shows up on the forum, you will want to add the discuss UOW on the forum link to the story, add the PlanetUbuntu tag and re-submit it
<akgraner> ahh ok  - how long does that take for it to show up there?
<nhandler> akgraner: Depends on the day. Some days it is almost instant. Others it can take 15-20 minutes
<akgraner> ahh gotcha :-) Thank you!!
<nhandler> The reason for not adding the PlanetUbuntu tag until after adding the discuss link it to avoid double-posting to the planet
<akgraner> gotcha
<nhandler> akgraner: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1456291
<akgraner> yep just got it :-)
<nhandler> akgraner: Any questions about what you are editing now?
 * nhandler wants to go to bed soon
<akgraner> hehe sorry
<akgraner> just adding the tag
<akgraner> nhandler, I really appreciate all your help tonight
<akgraner> I just resubmitted it
<nhandler> akgraner: No problem. And the post looks great
<nhandler> Keep up the good work
<akgraner> Thanks - I learned a lot tonight  - I *really* appreciate it
<nhandler> akgraner: We appreciate your help as well
 * nhandler -> bed
<akgraner> night  - thanks again!
<johnc4510> akgraner: nice job on the open week announcement on the fridge
<akgraner> johnc4510, thank you!! :-) you all are great teachers
<johnc4510> :)
<johnc4510> i always have trouble with adding images for some reason
<johnc4510> :/
<johnc4510> lol
<johnc4510> i may be coming to you for help someday  ROFL
<akgraner> johnc4510, sorry for the delayed reply  on a call :-)  yeah the images were tricky til nhandler told to grab the pages source from jorge's blog
<johnc4510> nods
#ubuntu-news 2010-04-18
<akgraner> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available here:
<akgraner> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue#189
<johnc4510> .
<johnc4510> akgraner: Congrats on your first published issue of the UWN
<akgraner> yeah but it's not coming up right :-(
<akgraner> crap I know why
<akgraner> the # in the announcement
<akgraner> sorry folks lets try this again :-)
<akgraner> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available here:
<akgraner> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue189
<johnc4510> np
#ubuntu-news 2011-04-11
<akgraner> anyone else having trouble getting to fridge.ubuntu.com?
<cody-somerville> akgraner, It redirects to www.ubuntu-news.org which doesn't appear to want to load
<akgraner> fridge should be back up...
#ubuntu-news 2011-04-12
<akgraner> yep it had to be re-started today - out of memory
<akgraner> thanks nhandler for posting the end of life announcement
<nhandler> akgraner: No problem
<akgraner> Also I'm thinking of writing a blog post announcing the re-launch of the news letter....
<akgraner> I think we need a new look - we can tie it to the wiki but I think an updated look would be good...think I'll ask folks and see what various readers think as well...
<akgraner> same content just presented a little differently
<akgraner> thoughts???
<akgraner> Ahh I am loving have time to get back to things in a proper manner....
<akgraner> s/have/having
<nhandler> I think the content should always come first. Especially for people who read it in email form, the look doesn't matter as much. If someone has time to work on the look, great, but I don't think it should be a priority (at least until we get the newsletter up and running again)
<akgraner> nhandler, it will be up and running in just a few weeks :-)
<akgraner> and I am not suggesting we skimp on content
<akgraner> :-)
<akgraner> I just think it is boring the way it is...so I'd like to add some new ways to present it going forward, which won't impact the email/text version or wiki version of it
<tayyabali1> hi all
#ubuntu-news 2011-04-13
<dholbach> hiya
<akgraner> dholbach, hey!
<dholbach> is anybody taking care of getting the UWN out right now?
<dholbach> hey akgraner
<akgraner> dholbach, re-launch after UDS is planned
<akgraner> and production back on a *normal* schedule after that
<dholbach> ah, because I just added something to the wiki page and was surprised that my old news bits were still there
<akgraner> yeah - I feel bad about that but I just couldn't do anything last cycle
<dholbach> no, don't worry
<akgraner> and we asked for more volunteers but...:-(
<akgraner> so we'll be adding a BP for UDS to see what we can do to improve etc...
<dholbach> great
<dholbach> can somebody get https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-news-team/2011-April/001284.html on ubuntu-news.org?
<akgraner> nods
<dholbach> :-D
<akgraner> feedburner is fixed on the fridge :-)  NIck fixed it
<akgraner> and the SSO issue is being worked on
<nhandler> akgraner: What about the domain name (so it doesn't merely redirect to ubuntu-news.org) ?
<akgraner> dunno - let me ask on this ticket as I didn't include that on this one....once sec I'll add it
<akgraner> there are two RT tickets now - #16946 and #16950
 * nhandler really wishes he was able to add himself as a CC to them
<nhandler> akgraner: We had a generic OpenID plugin afaik. All it did was allow users to add an OpenID URL to their profile to use to login. I don't think we want to go back to maintaining access in an Lp team (unless we can grant wp admin access to admins of the LP team and normal author access to members of the LP team).
 * nhandler can't view 16950
<akgraner> I am not sure  what happened to the plugin...yeah we would have to redo some of the LP team and have teams within teams if I understand how the permissions are supposed to work.  I don't my it the way it is now...
<akgraner> The admin editors can grant permissions based on what people need to do - it only takes 2 mins to set someone up at that...
<akgraner> yeah they just assigned 16950 (the automated response I believe) I don't know...maybe they added to the first one...:-/
<nhandler> akgraner: Yeah. Unless we can do it with one team like I mentioned above, I think we would be losing more than we would gain by enabling this. But being able to get the openid plugin working with LP again would be nice (it was a curl issue last I checked)
<akgraner> nhandler, I'm not sure what a curl issue is :-) but I trust you...and I agree I don't see us (editors) gaining anything either with these feature as it works (or not as the case is) right now
<nhandler> akgraner: http://paste.ubuntu.com/593770/ . That is the status of the OpenID plugin on ubuntu-news.org. From my understanding, we will need libcurl enabled for php in order for the plugin to work again. I think we can ignore the [FAIL] for XRDS-Simple as we don't provide OpenIDs.
#ubuntu-news 2011-04-14
<akgraner> Beta 2 announcement is out
<akgraner> I have to leave atm  for my son's band concert then head to the airport pick up Pete - if it's not up when I get back I'll post it - but if someone can snag it before the for the fridge that would rock
#ubuntu-news 2011-04-15
<nhandler> akgraner: I'll do it now
<akgraner> nhandler, thanks -   I literally just walked back in the door
<nhandler> akgraner: np
<johnc4510> akgraner: greetings
<akgraner> johnc4510, hey!
<akgraner> long time no see - you doing ok?
<johnc4510> pretty good...thx
<johnc4510> :)
<johnc4510> you?
<akgraner> finally getting  back to normal
<johnc4510> how's the housing situation?
<johnc4510> ah
<johnc4510> was it a full rebuild?
<johnc4510> :(
<akgraner> we are moved in and I am getting back on track
<johnc4510> great
<johnc4510> :)
<johnc4510> i'm trying out 11.04
<johnc4510> beta2
<akgraner> you like it?
<akgraner> I love it!
<johnc4510> trying to get use to Unity!!!
<akgraner> johnc4510, will you be around tomorrow - I need to grab some zzz's in home sleep study tonight
<johnc4510> slowing me down
<akgraner> but I want to catch up with ya
<johnc4510> akgraner: late afternoon i can come back
<johnc4510> or evening
<akgraner> evening how's that?
<johnc4510> cool
<johnc4510> see ya then
<johnc4510> :)
<akgraner> awesome  - talk to you tomorrow then!
<johnc4510> kk
#ubuntu-news 2012-04-09
<JoseeAntonioR> is there any way to get a longer locking period, for like around 20 minutes? it's pretty annoying having to click preview every 10 minutes
<akgraner> pleia2, I'm working on it now :-)
<bkerensa> I dont see any articles for this issue to write summaries for?
<akgraner> anyone still in the wiki?
<JoseeAntonioR> akgraner: I'm in the /ES wiki, and seeing the raw text on the EN wiki
<pleia2> nope, not in the wiki
<pleia2> bkerensa: summaries are done for the weekend, it's already been passed along to editors
<JoseeAntonioR> ok, the Spanish version is ready, only the stats, updates and security and in this issue sections are missing.
<JoseeAntonioR> pleia2: I'll try to connect at 10am your time to get that ready, if it's posted
<JoseeAntonioR>  /clear
<JoseeAntonioR> Oops :)
<pleia2> akgraner: were you going to do stats, or should I?
<akgraner> pleia2, I have them - I just need to paste them in
<pleia2> ok great :)
<akgraner> I'll add them before I go to bed so you have them tomorrow
<pleia2> JoseeAntonioR: ^^ stats should be ready by morning
<pleia2> thanks
<akgraner> I just got busy with some slides :-)
<pleia2> I know how it goes :)
<akgraner> :-)
<akgraner> I pulled them then started working on these slides and I'm on  a roll :-)  but I'll get them added before I call it a night though
<pleia2> always a nice feeling when you end up on a roll when doing something like slides
<pleia2> (it's not my favorite task in the world)
<akgraner> nods - this is the first time in years it's taken me longer than a couple of hours to do them
<akgraner> like 3 days I've been doing and redoing - now I have all my content - just tweaking them now
<pleia2> :)
<JoseeAntonioR> great, thanks
<JoseeAntonioR> akgraner: good luck with the slides, I know they will be great
<akgraner> Thanks! :-)  Let's hope my boss thinks so too :-)
 * passstab added his first link to uwn!
<akgraner> passstab, yay!
<passstab> did i do it right?
<akgraner> passstab, when did you add it?
<passstab> just now
<akgraner> the OpenStack link?
<passstab> phoronix
<akgraner> or the other one - either way that's fine
 * passstab waches a demo
<akgraner> passstab, :-)
<passstab> done?
<akgraner> did you see the changes I made?
<akgraner> just formating really, but the way you did it was fine as well
<passstab> yes
<passstab> ok cool
<akgraner> thank you :-)
<passstab> np :)
<pleia2> passstab: thanks for articles :) just keep in mind we want *news* and for them to be Ubuntu-specific (openstack is related, so if it's actually news we may put it in "Other Articles of Interest" but probably not in the main blogosphere section)
<passstab> that wasn't me
<passstab> i did the kvm one
<pleia2> ah, ok
<pleia2> thanks :)
<passstab> which got moved to blogosphere?
<pleia2> yeah, phoronix is a blog, not a big news site
<passstab> oh
<passstab> so what is "big news site"?
<pleia2> it's somewhat subjective, but you can get an idea by looking at past issues
<passstab> ok
<pleia2> this week's has ZDNet, CRN.com, BusinessInsider, MyBroadband.co.za
<pleia2> so huge tech sites and mainstream publications tend to fit the bill
<pleia2> New York Times, Huffinton Post, etc
<pleia2> JoseeAntonioR: I'm planning on publishing in just under 4 hours, stats are in so you can move them whenever you're around :)
<passstab> blog is a linux site news is not?
<passstab> (as a rule of thumb)
<pleia2> well, linux.com is news
<pleia2> as I said, subjective :) the editors even tend to move each others stuff around between these sections
<pleia2> but generally linux-specific sites aren't really big enough to have the volume of articles that something like ZDNet would have
<SilverLion> hi there
<SilverLion> hey passstab
<passstab> hey
<passstab> you gonna tell me to stop leaving and coming back?
<SilverLion> passstab, i am not going to tell you anything ;) just saying "hi"
<passstab> hi
<SilverLion> hi myrtti
<IWantFroyo> Hello all.
<pleia2> hello
<passstab> wazap?
<Silverlion> hi pleia2
<Silverlion> hey Froyo
<passstab> is this what we do on this channel?
<pleia2> passstab: "this"?
<pleia2> we share news stories, coordinate release of UWN, when news comes out a fridge editor will say that they're working on it (or needs someone else to work on it)
<passstab> greet each other
<pleia2> ah, yes, we're friendly too ;)
<pleia2> there isn't constant traffic here, we just use the channel when we need to
<bkerensa> :)
<Silverlion> bkerensa, wishing happy easter to have had ;)
<JoseeAntonioR> pleia2: Adding stats to the Spanish wiki right now.
<JoseeAntonioR> pleia2: great, stats added. just the in this issue section missing
<pleia2> JoseeAntonioR: great! releasing now
<JoseeAntonioR> pleia2: perfect, first time in time :)
<pleia2> :)
<Silverlion> JoseeAntonioR, i see you have found a "home" where your skills are needed ;)
<JoseeAntonioR> Silverlion: yep, it's great to find a team where I can help on
<Silverlion> JoseeAntonioR, like me who develops source-codes for ebooks now ;)
<pleia2> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue260
<JoseeAntonioR> And the Spanish version is also released now
 * Silverlion gives an applause
<Silverlion> gn8
#ubuntu-news 2012-04-10
<JoseeAntonioR> akgraner: hey, I've seen you do a series of interviews for ubuntudevelopers in youtube during each UDS, and I'd like to know if I can help with them
<dholbach> good morning
<Silverlion> good morning from germany every1
<Silverlion> hey there
<akgraner> JoseeAntonioR, hey!  Do you have sometime time for a call this week. (Not today though)...I'm recovering from a complex migraine so I won't be actually doing much talking today.
<JoseeAntonioR> akgraner: Yep, can we talk about it later? I'm about to leave for school :)
<akgraner> JoseeAntonioR, perfect..thank you
<JoseeAntonioR> No prob
<akgraner> Silverlion, I never got to run those errands - I didn't have IRC on my phone or I would have had my daughter ping you - ended up in the emergency room - sorry about that
<JoseeAntonioR> akgraner: Take care!
<Silverlion> akgraner: everything alright?
<akgraner> JoseeAntonioR, you too -
<akgraner> Silverlion, I am now  - complex migraine last night
<SilverLion> akgraner, wanna skip the interview tonight?
<akgraner> nah - I should be fine - I am just going to grab a few more hours sleep then I should be ok...those things just wipe me out.
<SilverLion> akgraner, i might be back from sports around 22.30 hrs utc +2 tonight
<akgraner> ok - thanks!
<SilverLion> akgraner, thx for what?
<akgraner> I'll be here - just ping on gtalk - so I get it on my phone - thx for understanding :-)
<SilverLion> akgraner, remember i am a medic ;) i know what you are going through right now ...
<akgraner> you are many things - and never do I remember then all :-)
<SilverLion> akgraner, i am just a little guy compared to you ma'am ;)
 * akgraner blushes now - I'll talk to you later...
<SilverLion> akgraner, you know where to find me and when ;)
<SilverLion> hi philipballew
<pleia2> posting maverick EOL notice
<passstab> is this appropriate?
<passstab> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTA4NTM
<pleia2> for that we'd rather use the source article: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-to-be-sponsored-by-blue-systems
<pleia2> it goes in the planet section
<passstab> oh ok
<SilverLion> evening
<SilverLion> akgraner, ping
<akgraner> hey - so where are you typing to me at  here or gtalk?
<SilverLion> gtalk seems to cause some probs for me tonight
<SilverLion> no idea why
<akgraner> ahh ok
<JoseeAntonioR> team, is the link that Charles Profitt sent already in the prep doc?
<JoseeAntonioR> Sorry, mean Jorge Castro
#ubuntu-news 2012-04-11
<dmj_nova> Curious if the first novel on the Ubuntu Software Center might be a good Ubuntu News item.
<JoseeAntonioR> dmj_nova: Do you have a link to check it?
<dmj_nova> like a blog post or something?
<JoseeAntonioR> dmj_nova: Yes
<dmj_nova> I haven't yet written up a post myself on it, but OMG!Ubuntu! did a little article on it. http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/04/first-novel-hits-ubuntu-software-center/
<JoseeAntonioR> dmj_nova: That would be great to post. I'll link it like that :)
<dmj_nova> I'm the author by the way
<dmj_nova> One cool thing that I'm not sure is mentioned in there is that this should allow adding features and content as updates.
<dmj_nova> sounds good!
<JoseeAntonioR> Perfect, the link is now added :)
<dholbach> good morning
<bkerensa> dholbach: If you were poised with the question of "How many contributors does Ubuntu have" what would your answer be?
<dholbach> it would probably be a couple of paragraphes long :)
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> k
<bkerensa> I will just guess thousands
<bkerensa> it is for our application for a booth at OSCON
<dholbach> yes, "thousands" is definitely OK, if it's supposed to be a general purpose one line answer :)
<bkerensa> dholbach: oh looks like sabdfl is doing the OSCON keynote
<bkerensa> :D
<dmj_nova> cool!
<dholbach> nice
<SilverLion> good morning!
 * SilverLion is happy ...
<SilverLion> folks please do cross your fingers for approval of my interview ;)
<SilverLion> hey philipballew
<philipballew_> SilverLion, whats up
#ubuntu-news 2012-04-12
<dholbach> good morning
<vibhav> Good Morning
<SilverLion> afternoon
<bkerensa> dholbach: I was thinking we could possibly have a meeting with the rest of the news team and collaborate on ideas for the dev news?
<bkerensa> If so I can propose a meeting on summit scheduler
<dholbach> I can file a blueprint for it
<dholbach> maybe we should start collecting a few ideas before already
<bkerensa> dholbach: yeah... I just figured it would be good to get some input from others since they might see the dev news differently then us and pleia2 and company have been doing news longer
<dholbach> hum, do you mean we should have a meeting before UDS already?
<bkerensa> dholbach: no just at UDS?
<dholbach> ah yes of course
#ubuntu-news 2012-04-13
<JoseeAntonioR> pleia2: George Castro sent a link to the mailing list, to be added to the UWN, but I don't know where to put it
<pleia2> me neither, its not really news or an article
<pleia2> i should probably reply
<bkerensa> pleia2: I did
<pleia2> bkerensa: ah, thanks!
<dholbach> good morning
<bkerensa> dholbach: does Canonical ever help support integrating products into other FOSS projects?
<dholbach> can you try to be more specific?
<bkerensa> I just joined OpenPhoto as their Community Manager and noticed we have a feature request for Ubuntu One support
<bkerensa> and clearly we have limited resources to hit every single feature request so I am trying to reach out to related projects for some help as needed
<bkerensa> like I am going to Shotwell for a Shotwell plugin :)
<dholbach> have a chat with aquarius in #ubuntuone
<bkerensa> ahh excellent :)
<SilverLion> good morning everyone
<SilverLion> wb dholbach
<pleia2> thanks for joining us cprofitt :)
<bkerensa> =o
<pleia2> we're getting close to release time, so I think we'll need to tighten up the articles list a bit and delete some
<pleia2> soo much news this week
<SilverLion> hey there
#ubuntu-news 2012-04-14
<JoseeAntonioR> Hi, cprofitt!
<SilverLion> hey how!
 * benonsoftware waves to SilverLion 
<pleia2> I'll be sending out the note to summary writers soon
<pleia2> big issue this weekend and so far not too many people writing summaries yet, we're going to need another strong push to get this one out the door
<pleia2> our primary grammar/wording editor lately is off for the weekend, so I'd really really like to avoid writing too many myself (since it's hard to edit your own stuff)
<pleia2> ok, email is off, summary time :)
 * pleia2 does final pass through rss feeds
<SilverLion> good evening everyone
<JoseeAntonioR> Hello, SilverLion!
<SilverLion> JoseeAntonioR, my friend. how are you?
<JoseeAntonioR> SilverLion: Pretty fine, I got my visa :) And you?
<SilverLion> JoseeAntonioR, fine too - but tired after work today - and got my desktop back working :D
#ubuntu-news 2012-04-15
<JoseeAntonioR> wow, this week we have LOTS of news
<pleia2> yeah
<pleia2> it gets that way around release time
<pleia2> I moved over a couple completed sections, but we have about 15 article we still need summaries on
<JoseeAntonioR> basically, half of it is done
<JoseeAntonioR> I'll see if I can write something
<pleia2> thanks :)
<pleia2> I copied over team meetings and added a link to the March 2012 team report too
<JoseeAntonioR> great - would you like me to translate that bit of Spanish that is in the LoCo news?
<pleia2> yeah, go for it
<pleia2> ok, heading out to dinner
<JoseeAntonioR> done :)
<JoseeAntonioR> have a good evening! :)
<Silverlion> mornin' from germany
<pleia2> good morning news friends
<pleia2> anyone around to write summaries? :)
<JoseeAntonioR> pleia2: I think benonsoftware had some in his HDD, but he's at school right now
<pleia2> doh
<JoseeAntonioR> sorry, he's sleeping :P
<pleia2> hey cprofitt
<Unit193> Howdy, pleia2.
<pleia2> Unit193: you should be our editor this week!
<Unit193> Hah.
<pleia2> you just read through the wiki and fix our grammar
<Unit193> Have I done that before, and do you have anyone else that can? (Making sure I'm your last person. :P )
<pleia2> well, we haven't finished summaries yet
<pleia2> still need 10 summaries, I'm thinking we may just need to bulletpoint those this week because we don't have enough volunteers
<JanC> pleia2: exactly what do you need?  ;)
<pleia2> people to write 1-3 sentence summaries for the remaining articles on http://bit.ly/vDkJyf
<pleia2> and welcome JanC :)
<JanC> sigh, google docs  :P
<pleia2> you don't need to sign in
<JanC> I need to temporarily allow JS & other stuff though  :P
<pleia2> ah, yeah, that's the case for any collaboritive software I'm afraid :(
<JanC> anyway, what exactly is needed?
<pleia2> so you'll open the doc and see something like:
<pleia2> === Ubuntu 12.04 LTS KVM Virtualization Battles 8.04.4, 10.04.4 LTS ===
<pleia2> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=ubuntu_1204_kvmhist&num=1
<JanC> pleia2: we used SVN 10 years ago in a non-technical non-profit  :P
<pleia2> between those two lines, we need a summary
<JanC> ah, okay
<pleia2> svn is not real time collaboration, we need that for this because we have people coming in all weekend to work on it
<pleia2> and not all of them are on IRC
<JanC> we were on a ML mostly
<pleia2> yeah, we've got people scattered
<JanC> anyway, let's see what i can do   ;)
<pleia2> some on irc here, some on irc elsewhere (dragged in some volunteers from another network too), some on -news-team list, some I just email on saturday morning to remind them it's available
<pleia2> thanks :)
<JoseeAntonioR> welcome to the team, JanC  :)
<pleia2> you can look at a past issue if you want some idea of how we word things: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue260
<pleia2> and if you do write any, make sure you add your name to the list of contributors at the bottom ;)
<pleia2> JoseeAntonioR: I moved over a couple other sections, I'll work on the stats now
<JoseeAntonioR> great, I'll start translations right away
<Unit193> And I'm not typically a helper, just something to laugh at.
<JanC> pleia2: it's hard to get a good description of that phoronix article  ;)
<pleia2> JanC: a tip with phoronix is at the end of their articles they tend to write their own summaries, so if they did that I tend to draw summary writing inspiration from that
<JanC> pleia2: except they are frequently wrong/inaccurate?  :-/
<JanC> I guess I should try to summarize other articles...
<pleia2> unfortunately we don't have the resources to fact check to the extent of running our own benchmarks
<pleia2> we write the summaries like "Phoronix reports..."
<pleia2> not "Here are the official benchmarks"
<JoseeAntonioR> I have to go for lunch, and then for a meeting. I'll continue when I'm back
<pleia2> JoseeAntonioR: enjoy!
<Unit193> Though, I sure do trust theirs more than many others.  Also, if you need me, about when would that be?
<pleia2> Unit193: this evening and tomorrow morning
<Unit193> Coolio.
<JanC> Unit193: I'm sure phoronix tests are accurate for what they test (if you know all test parameters), but what they test is a quite artificial subset of what matters...   ;)
<Unit193> Aye, I find liquorix kernel to be faster for what I do, but I figure how they compared Xfce/LXDE/Openbox/KDE/Unity/etc and Lubuntu/Xubuntu/Kubuntu/Ubuntu to be helpful. Two different uses.
<MrChrisDruif> pleia2; xubuntu didn't have a meeting this week right?
#ubuntu-news 2013-04-08
<dholbach> good morning
<smartboyhw> Whoa the UWN is pretty much done!
<smartboyhw> pleia2, when does UWN actually release on a Monday (I mean the approx time)
<pleia2> smartboyhw: you can look at the mail archives, but we try to get it out by the end of the day UTC
<pleia2> smartboyhw: you can look at the mail archives, but we try to get it out by the end of the day UTC
<smartboyhw> pleia2: Oh OK.
<pleia2> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue311
#ubuntu-news 2013-04-09
<mhall119> hello ubuntu-news, I have a blog post I'd like to get cross-posted on fridge.ubuntu.com: http://mhall119.com/2013/04/uds-13-05-ubuntus-second-online-developer-summit/
<pleia2> thanks mhall119 :)
 * pleia2 works on
<pleia2> (also yay!!!)
<mhall119> thanks pleia2
<mhall119> pleia2: I've got to run out and pick up meds before the pharmacy closes, I'll send the emails to -devel and -announce when I get back
<pleia2> \o.
<pleia2> \o/
<pleia2> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2013/04/09/uds-13-05-ubuntus-second-online-developer-summit/
<pleia2> JoseeAntonioR: craving alfajores, I thought you were supposed to bring me some in copenhagen :)
<pleia2> boo vuds, no cookies
<JoseeAntonioR> pleia2: oh, really?! completely forgot about it, sorry!
<JoseeAntonioR> will give you some when I see you again!
<pleia2> hooray!
<pleia2> I forgot too, just remembered I once tweeted a picture of some local ones and you were all "no no no, we will get you some REAL ones" :)
<JoseeAntonioR> I'll get a 'make your own alfajores' box
<pleia2> :D
<dholbach> good morning
<bkerensa> oh I fell out of this channel somehow
<pleia2> wb
<smartboyhw> :)
<akgraner> you're back
 * smartboyhw suddenly realizes that the Ubuntu News Team has more women than men wow;O
<smartboyhw> Clearly the Ubuntu Women project is doing great:)
#ubuntu-news 2013-04-10
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-news 2013-04-11
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-news 2013-04-12
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-news 2013-04-13
<pleia2> sent off newsletter to summary writers
<pleia2> akgraner: I can probably get the whole thing prepped, but I won't be around to release on monday
<pleia2> and maybe next weekend we can review the whole process? (emailing to summary writers, emailing to editors, - make sure using BCC so their emails don't get out! etc)
 * pleia2 will try to update the docs too
<smartboyhw> pleia2, \o/
<smartboyhw> pleia2: Why can't you release on Monday?
<smartboyhw> pleia2: Thx for your comments on my blog post BTW.
<pleia2> smartboyhw: traveling, I'll be at the openstack developer summit
<JoseeAntonioR> pleia2: I can take care of releasing at like 23 UTC, that's when I'll be back from school
#ubuntu-news 2013-04-14
<smartboyhw> JoseeAntonioR: \o/
<JoseeAntonioR> hey, smartboyhw
<skellat> pleia2: Adjusted the summary of the blogpost in UWN's Google Doc to note that, no, Ubuntu Ohio is not shutting down.  Only the High Council is shutting down.  We're in the middle of a census poll to see who is still out there: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-us-ohio/+poll/active--2013-04-12
<skellat> pleia2: Already had some interesting replies back to me as leader from people who had forgotten there was a LoCo...
<pleia2> skellat: hah, thanks, I haven't looked at the summaries yet
<skellat> Yeah
<skellat> I re-wrote it.  Ubuntu Ohio is definitely **not** dead yet.
 * pleia2 nods
<smartboyhw> skellat: Thx :) (I didn't write that part, phew)
<skellat> As Rumsfeld said once on war, you go to war with the army you have, not the army you think should have
<smartboyhw> skellat: :)
<smartboyhw> JoseeAntonioR: You have an Ubuntu Forums account?
<JoseeAntonioR> smartboyhw: I do, why?
<smartboyhw> JoseeAntonioR: You do have access to post to the UWN session of the Forums;
<smartboyhw> ?
<JoseeAntonioR> no, but don't worry about it
<smartboyhw> :P
<smartboyhw> JoseeAntonioR: good luck in releasing then
<JoseeAntonioR> thanks
<smartboyhw> JoseeAntonioR: speaking about this, I mentioned you in my newest blog post :P
<JoseeAntonioR> oh, cool,
<JoseeAntonioR> link to it?
<smartboyhw> JoseeAntonioR: Go to smartboyhw.tk/wordpress_smartboyhwp
<smartboyhw> (without the final p)
<JoseeAntonioR> ok!
<smartboyhw> JoseeAntonioR: You will see you are mentioned;P
 * smartboyhw does wonder why his post isn't in this week's UWN
<smartboyhw> dpq4@
<smartboyhw> sz
<smartboyhw> ....
 * smartboyhw bangs his phone.
<pleia2> smartboyhw: JoseeAntonioR will work with akgraner to release things, she has access to everything
<JoseeAntonioR> yep, I'm assuming that
 * pleia2 hugs JoseeAntonioR 
<pleia2> thank you :)
 * JoseeAntonioR hugs pleia2 back
 * smartboyhw hugs JoseeAntonioR and pleia2 :P
<JoseeAntonioR> no worries :)
 * JoseeAntonioR hugs back
<pleia2> I should be somewhat pingable on monday, but conference and all, things get hectic
<smartboyhw> :)
<JoseeAntonioR> pleia2: if there's anything else I can help with, let me know
<pleia2> thanks!
 * pleia2 goes to get some rest
<smartboyhw> JoseeAntonioR, it does feel weird though. You seemed doing external contributions (i.e. On Air & UWN) while I do more technical things (e.g. QA and packaging):P
<smartboyhw> pleia2, wish you a good rest:)
<JoseeAntonioR> night, pleia2
<JoseeAntonioR> smartboyhw: I do tech things too, but it's not too broad
<smartboyhw> JoseeAntonioR, but I don't do external things:P
<JoseeAntonioR> oh, ok
<smartboyhw> Everyone has their own development though
<JoseeAntonioR> yep
<JoseeAntonioR> well, I'm out for today too
<smartboyhw> JoseeAntonioR, bye bye:)
<smartboyhw> Makes sense though (it's SUNDAY!)
<JoseeAntonioR> it's 2:02am over here
<smartboyhw> JoseeAntonioR, have a nice sleep:)
<smartboyhw> pleia2, hey thanks for adding me into LinkedIn. Good morning to you (presuming you just awoke:P)
<pleia2> good morning
<pleia2> I've been up for a while, was resizing my linode
<pleia2> (which is why I was offline :))
<smartboyhw> pleia2, :)
<pleia2> anyone about to do some more summaries? looks like we still need everything in blogosphere
<smartboyhw> pleia2, wait wait. I will do it:)
<pleia2> thanks
<smartboyhw> Just let me load the doc.
<pleia2> thanks smartboyhw \o/
<smartboyhw> pleia2, all done:)
<smartboyhw> \o/
<pleia2> going to move these over :)
<smartboyhw> pleia2, now we could move these over, tell the editors and get JoseeAntonioR to release:P
<smartboyhw> (LOL0
<pleia2> we don't release until Monday :)
<pleia2> need to wait until the end of Sunday UTC to make sure no more articles come in that are important, and add stats and such
<smartboyhw> pleia2, I know:P
<smartboyhw> pleia2, I wonder can I add in my teenager post:P
<smartboyhw> That *could* qualify to UWN I think.
<smartboyhw> pleia2, who *runs* the stats BTW?
<smartboyhw> I know there is a script.
<pleia2> I usually run them, but sometimes JoseeAntonioR does them
<pleia2> and no, I didn't include your teenage post
<smartboyhw> pleia2, oh.
<pleia2> ok, time for me to get back to home things and prep for class
<pleia2> later
<smartboyhw> pleia2, :)
<smartboyhw> pleia2, I played with the askubuntu script. should I add it to the wiki draft then?
<smartboyhw> LOL
<smartboyhw> Not yet I think:P
<pleia2> I haven't actually looked at that script, they changed their site a bit and it stopped working properly a long time ago
<smartboyhw> pleia2, hmm...
<smartboyhw> pleia2, I think it DOES work since questions include upgrades from 12.10 to 13.04.
<smartboyhw> And Friends.
<smartboyhw> And the people DOES make sense either.
<pleia2> oh good, they fixed it \o/
<pleia2> the script could use formatting change though
<pleia2> should be:
<pleia2> * How to add support for new services to Friends? http://askubuntu.com/questions/279971/how-to-add-support-for-new-services-to-friends
<pleia2> rather than how the output is now
 * pleia2 fixes that up
<smartboyhw> pleia2, \o/
<pleia2> smartboyhw: just pushed up the revision if you want to give it a spin
<pleia2> (was just a quick reordering of vars)
<smartboyhw> pleia2, OK
<smartboyhw> pleia2, ok it works.
<smartboyhw> pleia2, gotcha sleep now:)
<smartboyhw> pleia2: Here I am^
<akgraner> pleia2, I'm here as well
<akgraner> you all are awesome - ping me if you need me :-)
#ubuntu-news 2014-04-07
<pleia2> I'll be back in a bit to prep the newsletter for editors, fighting with a stomach bug this weekend and it's winning ;)
 * pleia2 gets some more rest
<jose> pleia2: I can take care if you want
<pleia2> jose: if you could, that would be great
<jose> doing that now!
<pleia2> jose: askubuntu script was updated recently, so you'll want to bzr pull
<pleia2> and let me know if you have trouble with anything, I will be back later to fix
<jose> cool, go get some rest now!
<pleia2> (can send off to editors w/o stats if anything breaks though)
<pleia2> right right!
<jose> Unit193: hey, mind link checking? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue362 :)
<Unit193> Lookin' good.
<jose> thanks!
#ubuntu-news 2014-04-08
<gonyere> Fyi I'll be in Jamaica this week,  so may not get to summaries :p
<PaulW2U> gonyere: so far it looks like a slow news week - make sure you're back for the new release though ;o)
<PaulW2U> pleia2: I'll do what I can re summaries but I did plan to be out this weekend ???
#ubuntu-news 2014-04-11
 * PaulW2U thinks the working .doc is not looking to good but there really are very few links to add ..........
#ubuntu-news 2014-04-13
<pleia2> sheesh, I lost track of the days :)
<pleia2> jose: since we technically cover tomorrow (sunday is a slow new day), I don't tend to send off to editors until 00:00 UTC or after, so we've got some time to write the summaries :)
 * pleia2 gets some sleep
<jose> pleia2: good night! :)
<jose> (and ack that)
<PaulW2U> pleia2: LoCo and Planet summaries done. But the sun is shining and after the winter I've had I really *want* to go out ;o)
<jose> PaulW2U: no worries, it's good - go and have some fun in the sun!
<jose> and thanks a bunch for working on them!
<jose> PaulW2U: good catch
<PaulW2U> ah, it's you in there is it :)
<jose> yeah :P
<jose> my face should show up soon
<PaulW2U> i see you now :)
<jose> PaulW2U: are you working on the ubuntu women article? otherwise, I can take it
<PaulW2U> no, you can have that one
<jose> cool
<pleia2> jose: if you can just handle release tomorrow, I can do editing and move stuff over to the wiki momentarily
<jose> pleia2: I can take care of all of it, don't worry :)
 * pleia2 blogs on Sunday to keep everyone on their toes
<pleia2> jose: I had actually already moved everything over :) my new LoCo section blog post should hit the planet before the cutoff, if you want to add that to the wiki along with the stats and send it off to editors that'd be great
<jose> pleia2: cool, will do!
<pleia2> I have a sushi date with akk :d
<jose> you enjoy that one!
<pleia2> thanks :)
#ubuntu-news 2015-04-06
<benonsoftware> pleia2: Heh, you're not the one who had doubts about that article. :P
 * PaulW2U wonders which anonymous person partly deleted pleia2's name from the prep doc ?
 * PaulW2U and still four summaries to write :(
<pleia2> ugh, killed by travel and just boarded flight
<pleia2> if this plane has wifi, I'll finish summaries and prep
<pleia2> woo, it does have wifi, once we're flying I'll get to work :)
<PaulW2U> super!
<pleia2> Unit193: link check? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue411
<pleia2> I'm about to fall into a sleep coma, going to see about some rest in this flying machine
<PaulW2U> editorial review done
<Unit193> Looks good.
<bapoumba_> Hello !
<bapoumba_> ping anyone having access to the Fridge calendar please :)
<Unit193> bapoumba_: I'm not it, but whatcha need?
<bapoumba_> hello Unit193, I need to change some ubuntuforums meetings
<bapoumba_> looks like I cannot
<bapoumba_> Actually I need to remove some meetings
<bapoumba_> we decided to go to one every other month rather than one every month
<Unit193> jose, pleia2?
<bapoumba_> Yeah, pleia2 helped me last time we needed to adjust the meeting times :)
<bapoumba_> Sorry, time to sleep here. I'll come back later, thanks Unit193 :)
<Unit193> Sure, sorry I didn't help.
<bapoumba_> No problem
<bapoumba_> I'll try again this week
<Unit193> (This way hopefully they'll still know what you'd like changed.)
<bapoumba_> Bye :)
<bapoumba_> Yeah, pleia2 set up the calendar events and I cannot change them :)
#ubuntu-news 2015-04-07
<pleia2> unfortunately she didn't tell us what exactly to change it to :( I'll email
 * pleia2 gets to UWN releasing
<pleia2> Welcome to the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, Issue 411 for the week March 30 - April 5 , 2015 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue411
<ahoneybun> pleia2: any news about the Board positions?
<pleia2> ahoneybun: not yet, the board just got the list to the CC this morning, so we'll review it this week
<ahoneybun> cool
<ahoneybun> thanks for the info
<pleia2> sure
#ubuntu-news 2015-04-09
<diwic> hi,
<diwic> I posted a comment on fridge.ubuntu.com that I should not have posted there.
<diwic> It's currently awaiting moderation, I think. I was wondering if you could delete it.
<diwic> It's a comment to http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2015/01/06/community-donations-report-q2-2014/
#ubuntu-news 2015-04-11
<pleia2> uwn is looking good, just sent off to summary writers
#ubuntu-news 2015-04-12
<pleia2> ahoneybun: care to write some summaries this weekend? :)
<pleia2> MooDoo: think you could write a few summaries for me? :)
<pleia2> prep here: http://bit.ly/vDkJyf
 * pleia2 bullet points cloud news
<pleia2> still need summaries for canonical news (some interesting stuff there!) and a couple blogosphere ones
<MooDoo> blogosphere as in new elemental os freya based on ubuntu released, that sort of things?
<pleia2> I don't think we have that article
<MooDoo> http://snwh.org/blog/2015-04-11-elementary-os-freya-release got it from the planet
<pleia2> ah yes, that would go under "The Planet" section if we chose to include it
<MooDoo> ah ok
<pleia2> we typically don't for things that are derivatives, because there are zillions
<pleia2> but we do need summaries for the articles we do have in the doc, if you have some free time today :)
<MooDoo> i'll try, it's 6:30 here in the uk so kids bed time lol should be ok for me to look later in the evening :)
<MooDoo> tara for now, little un is a callin.
<pleia2> have fun
<MooDoo> ok added one in between teeth cleans lol
<pleia2> MooDoo: thanks! be sure to add you name at the bottom of the document too :)
<MooDoo> wow not done that much lol
<MooDoo> but ok done, right now i am going, story time....
<pleia2> :)
<pleia2> PaulW2U: I just order some UWN stickers from moo.com \o/
<PaulW2U> so you took my idea seriously :)
<pleia2> yep, it was a good idea
<pleia2> didn't put any rush on them, so I should get them by the end of the month or so, then I'll send some off to you
<pleia2> the Xubuntu stickers went in the mail on Thursday, so hopefully those are coming your way soon
<PaulW2U> thanks
<PaulW2U> just ran out of steam this weekend - too many other things to deal with
<PaulW2U> hence still summaries to do
<PaulW2U> "In the Press" done, just three summaries left
#ubuntu-news 2016-04-11
<pleia2> still need some summaries before we can move stuff to the wiki and send to editors
<tsimonq2> pleia2: I'll get some done in about a half an hour if you still need them
<pleia2> tsimonq2: yeah, thanks
<tsimonq2> pleia2: suggested some edits on the IRC council announcement that I would like you to see. :)
<pleia2> tsimonq2: I specifically removed the bullet points ;)
<tsimonq2> just curious, why?
<pleia2> I liked it better that way
<tsimonq2> heh
<tsimonq2> alright :)
<jose> you guys needed something reviewed?
<pleia2> no, still working on summaries
<pleia2> othering on Other Community News or In the Press has been written it
<pleia2> othering?
<pleia2> nothing
<jose> wrote a couple
<tsimonq2> pleia2: moving the Featured Audio and Video over to the wiki page
<tsimonq2> jeez...http://www.wired.com/2016/04/senates-draft-encryption-bill-privacy-nightmare/
<tsimonq2> anyways
<tsimonq2> pleia2: Dustin Kirkland: Container MacCloud: Can there really only be one? is an extremely peculiar article that I have no idea of how to even begin to write a summary for, could you take a look? I'll get a summary for the other planet article then I'll move it over to the wiki, so you should expect to do the summary there, alright?
<tsimonq2> pleia2: (if you actually want to do the summary :) )
<tsimonq2> planet moved
<tsimonq2> other community news moved over
<tsimonq2> general news moved over
<tsimonq2> cloud news moved over
<pleia2> tsimonq2: wait, I need to do editing
<pleia2> tsimonq2: please let me move these things over next time :\
<tsimonq2> I'm really sorry
<pleia2> editing is MUCH easier for me to do in the google doc
<tsimonq2> :| sorry
<pleia2> it's ok
<tsimonq2> I'll be careful next time :)
<pleia2> thanks
<tsimonq2> was just about to move phone over, wrote the summary for that
<tsimonq2> then except for Canonical news which can be moved over as well (just bullet points), I was gonna call it a night
<tsimonq2> I'll work on summaries tomorrow if I get up early enough or tonight on my phone if I can't sleep, but otherwise, have a good night :)
<pleia2> I'll finish off the summaries in a bit and get it off to the editors before bed, thanks for your work tonight
<pleia2> extending the Other Community News articles a bit
<pleia2> Unit193: link check? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue461
<Unit193> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-my/3355-ubuntu-16.04-release-party-with-
<pleia2> thanks, I'll hunt that one down
<pleia2> aha, http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-my/3355-ubuntu-1604-release-party-with-ogstack-man-in-the-packets/
<tsimonq2> pleia2: when is the earliest I can start helping with release? :)
<pleia2> tsimonq2: as usual for Mondays, I'm at work :) so same as usual, ~5pm PDT for me
<tsimonq2> pleia2: oh, alright :)
<tsimonq2> 7 p\PM for me :)
<tsimonq2> *PM
<tsimonq2> pleia2: sent response
<tsimonq2> (email)
<tsimonq2> pleia2: are you sure Cloud News should be that small?
<pleia2> tsimonq2: you can paste in here any links you think we're missing
<pleia2> I can have a look, could be I missed them, or had reasons for not including them
<pleia2> but I don't remember much from this past week
<tsimonq2> pleia2: yeah me neither, it's been a tough week :)
#ubuntu-news 2016-04-12
<pleia2> tsimonq2: around to work on the release?
<pleia2> working on "In This Issue"
<pleia2> Welcome to the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, Issue 461 for the week April 4 - 10, 2016 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue461
<pleia2> tsimonq2: 19, 20 and the emails still need to be done, I'll hold off a bit longer in case you want to do them :)
<tsimonq2> *rubs eyes* I took a nap, I'm here now
<tsimonq2> I'll do that :)
<tsimonq2> pleia2: ^
<pleia2> haha, good morning! :D
<pleia2> great, thanks
<pleia2> no changes to the loco email this week, since no special loco news, can just copy loco-contacts.email
<tsimonq2> so starting with 19
<tsimonq2> alright :)
<pleia2> yeah, so 19, 20 and 26-28
<pleia2> er, and you'll have to do 15 so you have the files yourself, of course :)
<tsimonq2> yeah I woke up and saw your tweet (tweetdeck gives me push notifications for people follow) and I was like, OH NO I FORGOT!
<tsimonq2> alright :)
<pleia2> hehe
<tsimonq2> >__< having trouble logging into the fridge
<tsimonq2> trying incognito just in case
<tsimonq2> going on to 20 while I wait for this...
<tsimonq2> ugh
<pleia2> yeah, it's been dodgy for all the wordpress installs lately :(
<tsimonq2> yay for the script working again with the credits :D
<pleia2> yeah, it was the missing " * And many others" at the end of the credits list that confused it last time
<tsimonq2> is there a quicker way you check these links or just the old-fashioned way? this is aa tiny bit tedious and I was wondering if you had a trick... >__<
<pleia2> over time I got pretty good at noticing which ones would fail, I check all the ones with special characters
<pleia2> quotes, dashes, etc
<pleia2> the ones that are only letters and numbers are fine
<tsimonq2> ahh alright :)
<tsimonq2> pleia2: *sigh* we are getting HTML tags when I open the links from the discourse preview
<tsimonq2> in the link
<tsimonq2> realy weird because I can't see them in the source or the preview or the links
<tsimonq2> pleia2: UGH http://i.imgur.com/ZghWLDI.png this is what I'm trying: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/15769683/
<pleia2> :\
<pleia2> I wonder which link it's complaining about
<tsimonq2>  /o\ you know what, you have my source, mind posting it? :)
<pleia2> tsimonq2: done, it seemed to like me better
<tsimonq2> heh
<tsimonq2> gosh darn Discourse
<tsimonq2> :P
<pleia2> were you able to log into fridge? else I can do that one too, I am still logged in from a few days ago
<tsimonq2> http://i.imgur.com/6py8VEr.png
<pleia2> o_o
<pleia2> annoying :\
<pleia2> still seems to be working ok for me
<tsimonq2> mind doing it then?
<pleia2> might ask knome tomorrow what errors he was seeing and if he has an RT ticket out about it
<pleia2> it was happening on xubuntu.org too apparently
<tsimonq2> alright :)
<tsimonq2> because this is just...obnoxious
<tsimonq2> I wonder if pjdc in #canonical-sysadmin might have an explaination when he comes back from lunch?
<tsimonq2> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<tsimonq2> alright I'm picking up at 21
<pleia2> already did those, just need 26-28
<tsimonq2> oh alright I see :)
<pleia2> ok, fridge is done
<tsimonq2> probably a stupid question, but do I still need to check links in the emails?
<pleia2> nope
<pleia2> the only place they're autogenerated from a script are fridge/discourse
<tsimonq2> k good
<pleia2> otherwise Unit193's link check from the previous night has you all set
<tsimonq2> *shrug* worth asking :)
<pleia2> yep :)
<tsimonq2> alright, all sent, doing 1-3 for 462
<tsimonq2> unless you did that?
<pleia2> yeah, that's done
<tsimonq2> alright :)
<tsimonq2> well sorry for not being on sooner, didn't sleep good last night
<tsimonq2> follow up tomorrow about logging into the Fridge?
<pleia2> no problem, just didn't want to finish without you :)
<tsimonq2> :)
<pleia2> yeah, I'd ping knome first since he told me about it the other day and I didn't remember until just now
<pleia2> he may have more data, or you can submit an RT ticket together
<pleia2> or maybe an RT ticket already exists!
<tsimonq2> I'll do that tomorrow, I've got some stuff to do yet, have a good night :)
 * pleia2 nods
<pleia2> you too
#ubuntu-news 2016-04-13
<tsimonq2> Greetings news team, I recently released a blog post regarding UWN, take a look: http://tsimonq2.net/blog/2016/04/13/
<tsimonq2> pleia2: ^
<pleia2> nice work
<tsimonq2> thanks pleia2 :)
<pleia2> tsimonq2: you should tweet about it so I can retweet
<tsimonq2> pleia2: will do, frantically refresh my twitter page :D
<tsimonq2> there posted
<pleia2> lol
<tsimonq2>  \o/ yay retweet
<pleia2> hehe
<tsimonq2> pleia2: retweet it with ubuntu-news or is this not what that's for? :P
<tsimonq2> come onnnnn it will be my most retweets ever, 2, :P
<pleia2> that's only for the newsletter
<tsimonq2> alright :)
<pleia2> I don't retweet my own blog posts about the newsletter either ;)
<tsimonq2> (joking with the latter statement :P)
<tsimonq2> heh alright :)
<tsimonq2> for people reading the logs: https://twitter.com/tsimonq2/status/720382898163965954
<tsimonq2> changing LXC to LXD :P
<tsimonq2> pleia2: yay it's on Planet! :D
#ubuntu-news 2016-04-14
<tsimonq2> pleia2: what's Ubuntu Top News? ever heard of them?
<tsimonq2> seems to be an interesting Twitter page...
<tsimonq2> but they retweeted me
<tsimonq2> and again, interesting Ubuntu news-ish page
<pleia2> tsimonq2: I've never known what to make of those kinds  of twitter accounts, they always feels spammy to me
<pleia2> it eems like there might be some kind of "Top News" template that they use, there's a really aggressive OpenStack one too
<pleia2> seems
<pleia2> and they use the same logo
<pleia2> looks like they both use gettopical dot com
<pleia2> see https://twitter.com/topical_hq
<pleia2> Lady Gaga Top News, Super Bowl Top News, etc
<tsimonq2> pleia2: bot? :P
<pleia2> it may be
<pleia2> they retweet lots of strange openstack stuff I post (like, really niche stuff that I don't think is interesting to most people who use openstack), if it's a human they're not very technical
<tsimonq2> yeah
<tsimonq2> good to know
<tsimonq2> now if it was OMG! Ubuntu! or Softpedia, I'd be a little happier, but I kinda saw this
<tsimonq2> wanted to ask just in case ;)
<pleia2> it was a good question, prompted me to look into it instead of continuing to wonder ;)
<tsimonq2> heh :)
#ubuntu-news 2016-04-15
<tsimonq2> eek! no links! jeez! I'm fixing this! :P
<tsimonq2> have to go to school but I made some progress
<pleia2> yeah, I spent all day yesterday thinking it was wednesday, so I'm a bit behind on OMG FRIDAY things
<tsimonq2> pleia2: early release, snack then I'll work on it a bit :)
<tsimonq2> (early release from school)
<pleia2> tsimonq2: I added a bunch this morning, so it's looking much better now
<tsimonq2> cool :)
#ubuntu-news 2016-04-16
<pleia2> sent the doc off to summary writers
<tsimonq2>  \o/ yay
#ubuntu-news 2016-04-17
<pleia2> added a couple "came in over the weekend" planet articles to the doc, and we still need a lot of summaries beyond planet (pretty much all of them)
<tsimonq2> pleia2: I'll do it in an hour or two, kinda busy right now :)
<pleia2> still need a lot of summaries, please focus on general news, planet, press, phone, and audio&video (in that order), we'll bullet point blogosphere if needed
<pleia2> and FYI, next week will be hard, it's release week (SO MUCH NEWS!) an then I'm out Saturday (as usual, plus it's a holiday for me) and Sunday I'm on a plane until mid-day after not much sleep, Monday I'm conferencing
<tsimonq2> pleia2: working on it now, the question is, do you need me to release by myself?
<tsimonq2> (next weekend)
#ubuntu-news 2017-04-10
<tsimonq2> PaulW2U, jose: Any reason why the first (and only) article under General Community News is like that?
<tsimonq2> General Community News
<tsimonq2> === Growing Ubuntu for Cloud and IoT rather, than phone and convergence ===
<tsimonq2> Why wouldn't it just Do It
<tsimonq2> Oh ffs, really?
<tsimonq2> There was a space after the closing ===
<tsimonq2> >________<
<tsimonq2> PaulW2U, jose: Nevermind
<tsimonq2> Unit193: Any chance I could get one of your fancy link checks? ;) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue504
<Unit193> Looks fine.
<tsimonq2> Unit193: Thanks. :)
<guiverc> tsimonq2: this friday=good-friday; I have 0 time fri.  consequently i'll have to look for links on thursday (& before).  it may be that many devs.etc are also 'away' friday so may not be a problem; but a 'light' observation etc from me will be day early (+timezone diff)
<tsimonq2> guiverc_t: Alright. :)\
<tsimonq2> guiverc_t: I don't celebrate Good Friday, so I can take care of UWN then ;)
<tsimonq2> pleia2: Are you around? The scripts are breaking on meeee >__<
<tsimonq2> Looks like I get to do microblog and fridge credits by hand ^____^
<tsimonq2> Welcome to the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, Issue 504 for the weeks March 27 - April 9, 2017 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue504
#ubuntu-news 2017-04-13
<pleia2> adding release announcement to the fridge
<tsimonq2> pleia2: gracias
#ubuntu-news 2017-04-16
<guiverc> ubuntu gnome release statement has bits on 18.04on, so maybe worthwhile in uwn
#ubuntu-news 2018-04-12
<tsimonq2> guiverc: I suspect we have some people wanting to continue UWN. :)
<tsimonq2> I've asked them to show up here.
<guiverc> i haven't seen anything - hub?
<tsimonq2> Nah, just informal chat in #ubuntuforums. :)
<Wild_Man> ok
<guiverc> okay - i don't frequent that so wouldn't have noticed..
<tsimonq2> Wild_Man: Just missing Bashing-om?
<Wild_Man> yes
<tsimonq2> Bashing-om: hi
<Bashing-om> tsimonq2: :) . Let's see what it takes to make this happen .
<Wild_Man> indeed
<Bashing-om> so, who's on first ?
<tsimonq2> krytarik, Bashing-om, Wild_Man: The tl;dr of it all is that your (lowercase c) canonical resource is here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/EditingPolicies
<tsimonq2> The first thing that needs to be decided is this: which issue number are you going to go with?
<tsimonq2> (Seems like bikeshedding, but all future steps depend on it.)
<wildmanne39> I do not see a reason to skip any unless it will cause issues
<Bashing-om> Alpha-1 ?
<tsimonq2> Oh yeah. The stuff here is ooooooooooold.
<wildmanne39> the next issues is 521?
<wildmanne39> I know we need to change the content but I figured we would keep the number is that a problem?
<tsimonq2> I don't think so.
<oerheks> :-)
<wildmanne39> where do you get most of your information from? is it all submissions?
<guiverc> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue522
<tsimonq2> oerheks: :)
<guiverc> i mostly got info from liferea feeds
<tsimonq2> Same here, I think Paul gave us a feed we can use.
<tsimonq2> sec
<guiverc> i also scanned g+, and sites from the list found in the wiki..
<tsimonq2> http://people.ubuntu.com/~tsimonq2/paulw2u_feedlist.opml
<tsimonq2> Grab that.
<guiverc> i didn't get Paul's feed.list, but i made my own anyway...
<Bashing-om> wildmanne39: As noted . unless we can come up with a new format .. all we are doing is summerizing what is on the newsfeeds . Now that said, what can we do to insure the letter is appealing to a wide audience ?
<tsimonq2> guiverc: That is the one Paul sent me. :)
<guiverc> thanks tsimonq2 - always wanted it... mine was made from stuff I had, plus those found on the wiki anyway so likely similar
<wildmanne39> I do not know how large if most people read the feeds are not Bashing-om I know I do not regularly
<wildmanne39> I keep having some kind of internet issue
<wildmanne39> just briefly
<wildmanne39> tsimonq2, was there any decision made on changing the format before we begin?
<pleia2> welcome wildmanne39, Bashing-om, and krytarik :)
<wildmanne39> thanks pleia2
<wildmanne39> trying to eat chicken and type
<oerheks> ouch .. i have doubt posting this .. https://blog.launchpad.net/general/launchpad-security-advisory-cross-site-scripting-in-site-search
<oerheks> bing
<Bashing-om> wildmanne39: Great minds *ARE* similar .. I too am doing chicken ( over the keyboard - yuk )
<tsimonq2> oerheks: I would.
<tsimonq2> Even security vulnerabilties should have focus.
<wildmanne39> Security is an important topic
<wildmanne39> how many places does the letter have to be posted too? the wiki, forum and where else?
<oerheks> to the google-docs
<tsimonq2> Well, the end newsletter gets posted to Google+, Twitter, Facebook, the Ubuntu Fridge, Ubuntu Forums, and to the Mailing List.
<tsimonq2> Oh, and a wiki update needs to be done.
<wildmanne39> wow
<tsimonq2> I have access to all of this and would be willing to take care of it for the first few issues until things get going.
<tsimonq2> Well, social media.
<pleia2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/EditingPolicies has the full list, steps 16-19
<wildmanne39> UWN has a twitter account to keep up with as well correct?
<tsimonq2> Right.
<tsimonq2> (to both Lyz and wildmanne39)
<pleia2> I think it was posted to discourse for a time too?
<wildmanne39> thanks pleia2
<tsimonq2> Was it? Hm.
<pleia2> I know we had a lot of issues with that due to the number of links, so I don't know if that was continued
<tsimonq2> I don't think links was as much of an issue as the amount of characters in the post.
<wildmanne39> on twitter and face book you just post a link to the UWN wiki correct?
<tsimonq2> wildmanne39: Correct.
<pleia2> the scripts for uwn give you a line to paste into fb/twitter/g+
<tsimonq2> https://twitter.com/ubuntu_news
<pleia2> no thinking required ;)
<tsimonq2> Right. Although, polish as necessary. :)
<guiverc> 521 & 522 only got to wiki as I didn't have rights past there...
<tsimonq2> https://www.facebook.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter
<pleia2> guiverc: for future reference, I am still alive :) you can always ask me if you need access to something or help
<pleia2> the google doc was a bit of a mess, cleaned up, but haven't cleared out old articles or anything
<wildmanne39> can we post to the fridge ourselves?
<pleia2> you'll have to be added as an editor
<wildmanne39> ok
<guiverc> fridge editors can post to fridge  (a few of us can)
<wildmanne39> I handle the FB and twitter accounts for the forum so that is not a big deal
<wildmanne39> Bashing-om, do you have some questions?
<Bashing-om> wildmanne39: I am just awating direction . It is my place presently to serve .
<wildmanne39> Bashing-om, okay
<wildmanne39> the links provided gives  lot of information to review, I think that will get us started
<pleia2> https://docs.google.com/document/d/18ZbtFHQq6uMj7iuRLd11VH8V5Uc_FA0IfgiRUcbMbQk/edit?usp=sharing is the shared document we've used to put links into
<pleia2> if you're wondering which category an article goes in, I suggest looking at past UWN issues to see where they have tended to go, or just ask here for the opinion of other people :)
<guiverc> wildmanne39, i just read your forum post re: rss feed - i love this idea...
<wildmanne39> guiverc, we have been discussing it a little
<guiverc> it'd save on the publishing/summary work (summary writers were always hard to find)
<wildmanne39> I do not know much about rss feeds, I would have to learn. Not sure it is something that can be done in this case
<wildmanne39> I know discussion of doing something along that lines as be mentioned before
<wildmanne39> I was hoping to find out if we were going to try to change the format or platform before we begin
<wildmanne39> looks like some work is being done setting up the google doc right now
<tsimonq2> Chesterman's Fence. ;)
<tsimonq2> *Chesterton's
<pleia2> that would be me doing some typing to get you started ;)
<wildmanne39> thanks pleia2
<wildmanne39> I can handle putting it on the forum since I am all ready a moderator there
<wildmanne39> do I need to install a rss reader app to use the script by pail?
<tsimonq2> Yeah.
<wildmanne39> which one do you recommend?
<guiverc> paulw2u used liferea (from memory), which is what i use too  (it may not be the best; gnome2 default)
<tsimonq2> Akregator, personally. Liferea works too.
<wildmanne39> thanks
<wildmanne39> I booted windows which I almost never do so I am using Ubuntu Mate in vb and at the moment is having issues I need to restart it soon
<wildmanne39> is there much more we need to discuss tonight or can we pick this up tomorrow? I have a couple of pressing matters to attend too
<tsimonq2> I don't think there's much left.
<wildmanne39> okay I will leave this channel logged in while I get busy so if I miss anything I can read about it. Thanks everyone.
<tsimonq2> Thanks!
<Bashing-om> All noted, back to support. Will pick UWN back up later . We can do this :)
<wildmanne39> Bashing-om, and krytarik you may want to join the ubuntu-wiki-editors team so you can edit wili pages if you are not both already members link is here  https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-wiki-editors
<krytarik> As I'm just going through the publishing scripts, I suggest to change "The issue of The Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is brought to you by:" to "This issue of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is brought to you by:"
<oerheks> "You are the issue, here is the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter."
<Bashing-om> wildmanne39: I think I already have the ability to edit . lemme see what the link has to relate .
<pleia2> krytarik: are you familiar with launchpad and bzr? You can submit a merge proposal to fix it
<guiverc> krytarik, sounds good :)
<krytarik> pleia2: Yeah, I am, and I could.
<wildmanne39> if you have not done it in a while you may have been removed because the wiki's had a spam issue and they removed everyone
<pleia2> ok cool, I should get an email when you submit the MP, but if not just give me a nudge and I'll review it
<Bashing-om> wildmanne39: In my stidy here for USN we may have to comply with "  subscribe to ubuntu-news-team mailing list " .
<Bashing-om> study*
<wildmanne39> I am booting back into 18.04 brb
<tsimonq2> pleia2: Can we pleeeeaaasssseeee convert to Git already? ;)
<krytarik> pleia2, guiverc: Or we could just follow the pattern of the original and just make it bold.
<pleia2> tsimonq2: I don't care, but I am not super eager to do the conversion, or update all our docs
<pleia2> if you want to :P
<tsimonq2> muahahaha
<tsimonq2> consider it done
<tsimonq2> pleia2: Conversion done: https://code.launchpad.net/~uwn/+git/uwn
<tsimonq2> nhandler: Could you please update https://launchpad.net/uwn to reflect the conversion to Git? ^^^
<nhandler> Let me look
<tsimonq2> nhandler: Thanks; and could the Maintainer maybe be set to the UWN Leadership team or something like that so we can do edits like this in the future?
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man:  Me:"Your request to join Ubuntu Wiki Editors is awaiting approval". The process has begun.
<nhandler> tsimonq2: I had to change the git repo to be for a project rather than a personal repo, but the project is now updated. I also set the leadership team as the maintainer
<tsimonq2> nhandler: Awesome, thank you!
<nhandler> No problem
<pleia2> krytarik: er, sorry for changing it out from under you, but apparently now we're using git :)
<tsimonq2> https://github.com/mnauw/git-remote-bzr <-- my best friend
<tsimonq2> But, sorry.
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, that is good, we may ping popey in another channel tomorrow and see if we can get you approved sooner rather then later
<krytarik> pleia2: That's no problem either, since I hadn't pulled it yet. :P
<pleia2> krytarik: haha, ok good :)
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: poke'n might be a good idea, if we wnat to get the newsletter out in time :P
<Wild_Man> do we need to join the team from the wiki page?
<tsimonq2> Hm, are y'all Ubuntu Members?
<Wild_Man> all but krytarik, I do not believe he is
<Wild_Man> I could be wrong about that
<tsimonq2> Ubuntu Members should already have access...
<krytarik> I do have wiki edit access though.
<Wild_Man> ok just was not sure if we needed to join the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Team according to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Join
<tsimonq2> Wild_Man: Nah, you should be fine.
<Wild_Man> good, thanks tsimonq2
<lotuspsychje> interesting
<lotuspsychje> !news
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: Welcome the the renewed effort :) Awaiting woldman to wake up ... I am presently awaiting access to " EditingPolicies " .
<Bashing-om> wildman*
<lotuspsychje> tnx
<pleia2> btw, anyone having trouble with the wiki, be sure to do a hard cache refresh in your browser after you log in, sometimes pages are cached so heavily that the page still shows Immutable even after logging in, even though you do indeed have access
<Bashing-om> pleia2: Noted .. OH, we have so much to learn :P
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: setting up a UWN directory to install Pau;
<Bashing-om> s script to ...
<Bashing-om> different chair before the keyboard and now my fingers do not want to cooperate :D
<Wild_Man> I just put it in my home folder, I hope that was enough
<Wild_Man> LOL
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Think of the future .. and set it as can now .
<Wild_Man> I see
<Wild_Man> krytarik, is the script you posted in the other channel complete?
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: in liferea do I need to import Paul's script that I have in the UWN directory ?
<guiverc> i just got an email (google alert - ubuntu) - it was a daily source I'd use collecting stories for UWN
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, I did not do that and the reader is populated with what looks like the feeds I need, I think that is a question for guiverc
<guiverc> Bashing-om: liferea has a 'subscription - import feed' which will import the xml list
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Well, seems the feeds are populated - several thousand ! - . Do not know if from Paul's script :(
<Wild_Man> guiverc, do we need to do it manually or does it do it on first run? I started liferea and it populated with a of of feeds
<Wild_Man> me neither Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> guiverc: :) going to see what results with import !
<Wild_Man> if not and do we get rid of the other feeds and then import Pauls
<guiverc> when loaded i believe liferea tries to update-itself (I think it checks its auto-update-time-period; if it has elapsed it autoloads; but i'm unsure sorry)
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: guiverc :: Workie ! 503 feeds added to the menu under liferea feeds /.
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, yep me too but it looks like the exact same amount that was listed before I imported
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, drill down and there is a feed under ubuntu
<Wild_Man> the script you posted krytarik is the diff only correct? still need the link to the whole script right?
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: I do Have a go .. A stumbling block though as I have no audio on this box .
<Wild_Man> ouch!
<krytarik> Wild_Man: I'll push the changes someplace once I think they are complete for now.
<Wild_Man> thanks krytarik
<Wild_Man> I have to leave for a while bbl
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Are you in a teaching mode ? One finds a feed of interest, in favorite text editor write up a summary of the feed and ... then ?
<guiverc> Bashing-om: if collecting feeds; I'd collect them (mainly friday or today [my local time]) and just add them to the gdoc..
<guiverc> (my answer will be over a few lines)
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Baby steps :) gdoc is what ?
<guiverc> I'd have it prepared by tonight; then go to bed.  at ~midnight UST (7-8am local depending on DST)  [gdoc=google.doc] I'd review & check for any that been added whilst i slept.. then email 'summary-writers' saying doc was ready for summaries
<guiverc> summary writers would have weekend to write summaries (I'd hope some got written)..
<guiverc> summary email went out saturday 00:00 UST time (give or take an hour)
<guiverc> i'd continue to watch for additions & add to gdoc during weekend, then post-weekend would start copying gdoc to wiki (adding some summaries if say part of planet was filled; doing the rest)
<guiverc> i forget when editorial-email was sent; monday-arvo (my local time) from memory - which pointed to wiki (gdoc was still populated; but wiki was used for edits from here on)
<guiverc> publishing and later stages were always by Lyz or Simon  (or Jose too)
#ubuntu-news 2018-04-13
<guiverc> i'd usually blank gdoc when I started next-issue (or Simon/Lyz would too)
<pleia2> gdoc == google doc, the one I linked to the other day :)
<Bashing-om> guiverc: *NOT* the process as I had envisioned . Will have to don my learning cap. Will take some time on my part :)
<Bashing-om> pleia2: https://docs.google.com/document/d/18ZbtFHQq6uMj7iuRLd11VH8V5Uc_FA0IfgiRUcbMbQk/edit ??
<pleia2> that's the one
<guiverc> Bashing-om: as in i didn't answer the question you were asking?  or my process (which was Lyz's really, and is documented on wiki) wasn't what you imagined
<guiverc> (during the week prior to copy to gdoc, I'd keep the list on a local file (text-editor), feeds I saw on g+ (i use it) I'd share to 'ubuntu.posts' where I could find later) - these I'd copy to gdoc on friday-collection...)
<Bashing-om> guiverc: I have read all I can .. and I remain as dumb as a box of rocks as to how to get this done .
<guiverc> how can I help - would you like me to populate gdoc some?  or how?
<Bashing-om> got to be away for a bit .. back soonest . guiverc that process of populating gdoc has me befuzzled - But I have yet to even load the cart, much less hitch up the horses .
<guiverc> most of links came from liferea or my rss feeds starting with "planet ubuntu" etc...  google-alerts [daily] were lucky to add 1 per week, my g+ feed got a few but many were also in rss.feeds
<guiverc> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/EditingPolicies  was the wiki i followed (by Lyz); paulw2u helped guide heaps, gdoc was just blanked (templates in wiki relate to later wiki stages)
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Thanks heaps .. I go and read again :) - reading is good -
<guiverc> i spent much time evaulating articles (picking the best; we avoided duplicates of same info, avoided howto's etc) - more time doing this than actually looking for articles (on news-occuring weeks anyway, esp. release times)
<krytarik> Wild_Man, Bashing-om: https://git.launchpad.net/~krytarik/uwn/+git/uwn - here it is.
<krytarik> tsimonq2: https://code.launchpad.net/~uwn/uwn/+git/uwn - care to drop this now after having been moved to the right namespace?
<krytarik> Erm, except that is the right one - only this view is slightly confusing.. >_>
<krytarik> https://code.launchpad.net/uwn , that is.
<Wild_Man> Thanks krytarik getting it now
<Bashing-om> krytarik: looking :)
<Wild_Man> krytarik, all scripts are in this  git clone https://git.launchpad.net/uwn ?
<krytarik> I might or might not a bit later on 1.) add any details to the commit message, and 2.) make a few more changes - but this is good enough for me right now to save a state. :)
<krytarik> Wild_Man: That's the main repo, yes - but how to clone mine is stated on its own page I just linked.
<Wild_Man> okay, looking
<tsimonq2> krytarik: I can Just Merge your commit if you want.
<Wild_Man> krytarik, do I have to be logged to read the directions to get the scripts? because I do not see any directions and I a few days ago I redid my computer and now I can not log into launchpad
<krytarik> Sorry, was reading backlog here.. :)
<pleia2> Wild_Man: you can browse the cold here, no login required https://git.launchpad.net/uwn/tree/
<pleia2> s/cold/code
<pleia2> my door is open ;)
<Wild_Man> thanks pleia2
<krytarik> tsimonq2: Well, regardless of what I just said about its state, I've tested the whole thing extensively, also with diffs between before and now - so if you also figure it's good enough as is, feel free to go forward and merge yes. :)
<tsimonq2> krytarik: Does it work?
<Wild_Man> we should wait for the merge to be done before getting the scripts?
<tsimonq2> Nah.
<tsimonq2> You can just git pull when I grab the commit.
<Wild_Man> thanks
<krytarik> tsimonq2: I believe I indicated so, yes.. :D
<tsimonq2> krytarik: OK, grabbing.
<tsimonq2> krytarik: .
<krytarik> \o/
<Wild_Man> I cloned it but no idea what to do with it or how to find where it was cloned on my computer. Can I copy each one to my text editor and save them in my home folder give them execution permission then run for example this command ./publish-uwn.pl 520 to run the scripts?
<krytarik> 'git clone' by default clones into the working directory in the terminal you run it from - so the created repo directory will be literally under your nose after having run it.
<Wild_Man> ok
<Wild_Man> thanks
<krytarik> And that will be named just "uwn" in this case.
<Wild_Man> that is why I could not find it, but I have now
<krytarik> Cool.
<Wild_Man> I am testing it on 520 should this command run the script  ./publish-uwn.pl 520
<Wild_Man> I found the readme file woot
<Wild_Man> I will take this up more tomorrow but from what I read we copy the letter from the wiki into our text editor then run the command say the one for the forum and it formats it for the forum then we post it correct? we need to do the same for each place we are posting the letter?
<Wild_Man> krytarik?
<pleia2> that's right
<pleia2> and one of us old people can walk through the release the first time to answer any questions
<tsimonq2> Yep.
<Wild_Man> pleia2, yes I knew one of you would, I am getting it now that I have the scripts on my computer and finally found them
<pleia2> :)
<Wild_Man> this is a process
<Wild_Man> does one person usually publish to all venues?
<tsimonq2> Yep, typically.
<tsimonq2> We can tag team though.
<pleia2> yeah, depends on who is available, if a couple of us were around at release time we'd typically split the work
<Wild_Man> I will do that unless someone wants to help out
<pleia2> but it was often just one person
<krytarik> Wild_Man: No, once the wiki page for the new issue is there, you only run the script once as you noted, and a subdirectory like "issues/520/" will be filled with everything you need.
<Wild_Man> cool
<Wild_Man> I will test in a few minutes I need to see if I can ping popey and ask him if he will add Bashing-om to the wiki editors team
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, hopefully popey can add you to the wiki editors team soon, I posted in chat for him
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: We make progress .. working on getting step one done :)
<Wild_Man> indeed
<Wild_Man> I received an error https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/vy85SPgsy6/ looks like I need to install some dependencies, if so is there one package that has them all?
<krytarik> Yeah ok, you pulled it from the main repo before my changes got in - had this before too, dropped the use of it.
<krytarik> Should just be able to "git pull" now though.
<Wild_Man> do I need to delete the other first or will it be overwritten
<tsimonq2> .or
<tsimonq2> whoops
<krytarik> Wild_Man: No, just pull.
<Wild_Man> pleia2, to post the UWN on FB and twitter we have to be added have the passwords or be added as an admin to those accounts correct?
<Wild_Man> thanks krytarik, should be an easy fix
<pleia2> Wild_Man: for facebook you get added as an admin, for Twitter we can add your account as one that has access via tweetdeck
<Wild_Man> okay, I figured being added as an admin was the case for FB but was not sure for twitter
<Wild_Man> I use the forums twitter account but I guess I need to make sure mine still works so I can use it instead
 * pleia2 nods
<Wild_Man> I am going off line for tonight, thanks everyone for the help
<Bashing-om> Off for the night also - take care all \o
<krytarik> It occurred to me that it might be beneficial to make ~uwn a member of ~ubuntu-wiki-editors..
<tsimonq2> krytarik: Seems sane.
<Bashing-om> Ik team, fdoc: the headlunes are in and summaries done . See what yall think , And I have a glitch in the "Other Community News" section where it is hightlighted. No idea what I did wrong here .
<Bashing-om> As I have the time I will see what I can find to fill in the vacant sections .
<pleia2> just a couple suggestions, you want to avoid editorializing, so instead of saying "Great news for..." you'll want to be more balanced, it's not "Great" it's just news :) and "Yeah team !" is a bit out of place
<pleia2> And we do strive for 2-3 sentence summaries, so the article about the wallpapers may want to include a few more details from the article
<pleia2> I did some formatting fix-ups, and moved some of the 3rd party articles down into the "In the Press" section (General News is only from official Ubuntu/Ubuntu Member sources)
<pleia2> also be sure to add your name to the credits at the bottom of the document :)
<Bashing-om> pleia2: :) Was but a rough draft 1st time thing .. will go back and polish :))
<pleia2> in general it was a good first pass, thanks for your work :)
<Bashing-om> pleia2: What is the rational in credits for our real name ? After all we are better known ,generally, by our nicks ?
<pleia2> you can use whatever name you're most comfortable with being known in public as
<pleia2> I just said "name" there to clarify that it's a list that will land in print, not something like a launchpad ID
<pleia2> "print" :)
<pleia2> but it doesn't have to be your legal name
<Bashing-om> pleia2: I just note that the former publishers used their names :) only a convention ?
<pleia2> I think most of the past editors have simply come from parts of the community where our legal names are how people know us :)
<tsimonq2> (Simon isn't my legal name. :) )
<pleia2> I understand the forums are a bit different
<Bashing-om> pleia2: Be acceptable to me for no credit .. as my function is to serve . But if credit is due will be to Bashing-om as I am active by that moniker on several fronts .
<pleia2> using your nickname is perfectly fine :)
<Bashing-om> pleia2: K. .. have made the suggested changes - inward to see what I can find to flesh out the remaining content .
<Bashing-om> onward*
<Bashing-om> Pretty neat - https://ubports.com/blog/ubports-blog-1/post/ut-tweak-tool-109 . Do we want to make a new catagory ?
<pleia2> that kind of article goes into "Other Community News"
<Bashing-om> pleia2: Sounds good :)
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, I have been tweeting about them since the took over the ubuntu touch project and unity 8, they are focusing on ubuntu touch mostly I think I have not seen much about unity 8 on computers but it fits nicely
<Wild_Man> krytarik, I never did get the script to complete successfully, I am doing something wrong
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: What am I doing un-right in gdoc "Other Community News" un that my addition is being highlighted ?
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Being a chore to make up the UT summary .. working on it !
<Wild_Man> I am not sure Bashing-om I only briefly used gdoc and it has been years, I imagine though you have chosen highlighting in a setting
<pleia2> just highlight it, right click and select "Clear formatting" when that happens
<pleia2> sometimes formatting gets stuck somewhere in the doc, Google Docs is trying to be helpful by remembering it ;)
<Bashing-om> pleia2: Workie ^^ Glad was not an error on my part :)
<Wild_Man> pleia2, what is considered the right amount of content and how do we know if there is to much?
<Wild_Man> the wiki system is a little glitchy as you will find out basq
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om,
<pleia2> Wild_Man: the real limit you have is how many people are willing to write summaries
<pleia2> I've never seen an instance where I felt there were too many articles about Ubuntu (we don't publish general linux or open source stuff, that WOULD be too much, and there are plenty of other publications out there that do that)
<Wild_Man> pleia2, okay I have asked a coouple of more people if they would consider helping, waiting to hear back from them
<pleia2> :)
<Wild_Man> it is okay to publish news about all the official ubuntu flavors?
<pleia2> yeah, those are on topic
<pleia2> derivatives like Mint aren't
<Wild_Man> that is easy for me then, same as on the forum, we allow all posts but we move them to there own section
<Wild_Man> here we just do not write about them at all
<Wild_Man> pleia2, does the script retrieve the ask ubuntu stats as I think it does?
<pleia2> Wild_Man: there are scripts for askubuntu and security-and-updates, but the publish script doesn't run those since they need to be added to the wiki page before publishing starts
<Wild_Man> pleia2, okay I thought the ask ubuntu script was separate, I wonder if a script can be made to retrieve the most asks and answered questions from the forum? I know it would probably be hard to do the way the forum is made
<pleia2> I think that would be a great addition if it were possible, but I've never seen such a thing, it would need an API endpoint or something to query
<Wild_Man> after we get things going I hope we can implement a script that will do it, I am thinking have it take the most asked and answered questions from the busiest sub-forums and not the whole forum necessarily maybe that will make it easier to do
 * pleia2 nods
<Wild_Man> I see the launchpad news I posted was moved, I was not sure about that but the wiki page said to put it in the Planet section new because the launchpad section is not included anymore, thanks for moving it
<Wild_Man> new/now
<pleia2> sorry, just tidying up :) it looks like there was a duplicate for that one
<Wild_Man> I thought there might have been, but when I looked I did not see it
<Wild_Man> it is okay to add the launchpad section back in for future reference?
<pleia2> we removed it because the news was incredibly rare, and I think it still is
<pleia2> section proliferation was a problem for a while :)
<Wild_Man> I see
<pleia2> so the criteria now tends to be we want at least 2-3 articles per week for a section to remain viable
<Wild_Man> that works for me
<Wild_Man> pleia2, is this how the templates will look before we start editing them https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/IssueTemplate
<pleia2> though I want to be clear, I haven't been very involved in some time, I'm offering insight from a historical perspective as to how/why we did things, the new team here can make decisions about things outside of what I think
<pleia2> Wild_Man: yeah
<Wild_Man> understood thanks
#ubuntu-news 2018-04-14
<Wild_Man> pleia2, I do not think there are examples of what we want to post form the Hub to the news letter
<pleia2> you'll have to ask tsimonq2 about that, I don't know anything about Hub
<Wild_Man> A lot of good content do you know how many topics would be good to add from the HUb'
<Wild_Man> okay
<Wild_Man> thanks
<Bashing-om> tsimonq2: Are you aware: https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Ubuntu-Milestones-Discussions . Are you getting infamous ?
<Bashing-om> Shall we report a change in leadership of Ubuntu Studio ?
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, if there was a change I think that is a good idea
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Doing so :)
<Wild_Man> I am looking for a more to add
<Wild_Man> pleia2, do you know where or how I can install BeautifulSoup for the security script?
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: I have now exhausted my ready sources of material to ass to UWN. I will keep an eye out .. when will you freeze gdoc ?
<Bashing-om> ass/add* ssheessh .. practice should make perfect !
<Wild_Man> not sure I will have a look and it will probably be a group decision at least fornow
<Wild_Man> I have to get these scripts working
<pleia2> Wild_Man: installing the python-beautifulsoup package may work
<pleia2> I use the python package software though, it's a package called python-pip, and then you: pip install BeautifulSoup
<pleia2> (and whatever other dependencies you need)
<Wild_Man> okay I hope they are available in 18.04
<pleia2> I haven't tested it on 18.04, but the packages do exist
<Wild_Man> working on it now
<Wild_Man> pleia2, getting closer, I received this error python ListSecurity.py -10  2018 March
<Wild_Man> Usage: ListSecurity.py [options] YEAR MONTH
<Wild_Man> ListSecurity.py: error: no such option: -1
<pleia2> remove -10
<Wild_Man> okay
<Wild_Man> thanks
<Wild_Man> pleia2, it worked I have them for March and April
<pleia2> great :)
<Wild_Man> pleia2, do I post all the security links after checking them? does the script leave out 17.04 since it has reached EOL and includes 17.10?
<Wild_Man> the first link effects 12.04 should that be included?
<pleia2> you only want to post a week worth, for this issues I think posting all of April is ok
<pleia2> and we put them directly on the wiki page, not in the Google Doc
<Wild_Man> okay, thanks
<pleia2> and yes, 17.04 is EOL so there are no security updates
<Wild_Man> leave out all links to EOL versions"
<pleia2> you can post everything it spits out :)
<pleia2> even if there's something from 12.04 in there
<Wild_Man> okay will do, thanks
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: ESM Canonical is in effect .. maybe a good thing to leave 12.04 updates ?
<Wild_Man> I a, going to post it
<Wild_Man> am
<Wild_Man> I just got krytarik's script to work, I am on a roll!
<Wild_Man> his edits
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Bear in mind .. when you know ,,, there is One here to teach :)
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, have you installed the script that krytarik posted a link to yesterday
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Nope, had my hands already full with step one .
<Wild_Man> are you ready now?
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Sure ..lead me on .
<Wild_Man> I still have to get the ask ubuntu script going but that should be easy unless I am missing dependencies
<Wild_Man> okay
<Wild_Man> make sure you are in the path you want to be in then do sudo git clone https://git.launchpad.net/uwn in puts it in the directory that you are in I put mine in /hone/user
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: K; will do and report .
<Wild_Man> ok
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Uh oh -> " sudo: git: command not found " . What do I need to install ?
<Wild_Man> git
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Ouch .. my light system is getting heavy ! ..just ' sudo apt install git ' ?
<Wild_Man> yes
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: "sudo git clone" done .. next ?
<Wild_Man> did you put it into your home folder
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: well in the UWN directoty withn my home .
<Wild_Man> good
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: But root - of course - own the files from the git clone .. change the ownership ?
<Bashing-om> own/owns*
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, no go to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue520?action=show&redirect=UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter%2FCurrent at the top in the more actions dropdown menu click on raw text and copy it to your test editor then save the file as publish-uwn.pl 520
<Wild_Man> no you do not need too
<Wild_Man> it works like that on mine system
<Wild_Man> this is to test that it works
<krytarik> Wild_Man: I can't imagine a valid use case where you'd want to go through all the extra hassle of using Git as root rather than your own user.
<krytarik> (And I still have to wrap my head around of what weird way you are trying to use the publishing scripts, that I can't even imagine working right now.)
<krytarik> Bashing-om: Welcome back!  I just told Wild_Man, no need to use Git as root.
<Bashing-om> Glad I am but coming back in here in the middle - thunder stotm and knocled the power out . Took a bit to recover .
<Bashing-om> storm*\
<Wild_Man> for some reason the file is locked
<krytarik> Well, it's a little harsh weather here too right now.. :P
<krytarik> Wild_Man: Of course they are, because you've run Git as root.
<Wild_Man> that is what I was jsut typing
<Bashing-om> when Wild_Man gets caught up; go back to teaching ?
<Wild_Man> I was surprised bit then I have never used git to clone a repo before
<Wild_Man> I can redo it tomorrow not going to get into it tonight
<Wild_Man> I am going to have  to focus more on uwn tomorrow as well
<krytarik> https://git-scm.com/book/en/v2/Getting-Started-First-Time-Git-Setup + https://help.launchpad.net/Code/Git#Configuring_Git - might be a good combination for a start.
<Wild_Man> indeed, thanks krytarik
<Bashing-om> krytarik: Me me me too .. I study hard :P
<Wild_Man> krytarik, now it is working without sudo
<Wild_Man> quick dix
<Wild_Man> fix
<Wild_Man> still getting an error on the askubuntu script
<Wild_Man> security and updates script is still working
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, did you figure it out
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Nope .. As I got power outage .. I lost all . Need to begin again at downloading krytarik scripts and such . - only when you have the time :)
<Wild_Man> if you downloaded with sudo it is best to remove it and download without sudo then we can proceed tomorrow
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: k .. gimme the link again .
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om,  git clone https://git.launchpad.net/uwn
<krytarik> Wild_Man: If that's still about BeautifulSoup, the script seems to require the 'bs4' module at that specifically, so e.g. the 'python-bs4' package.
<Wild_Man> that is what I wondered but I was not sure if that was the case and if they are in another package or alone
<krytarik> Ugh, I see I could improve that script a little too.. :3
<Wild_Man> I installed it I still get this error File "./askubuntu.py", line 9, in <module>
<Wild_Man>     import time, requests
<Wild_Man> ImportError: No module named requests do I have to log out then back in?
<krytarik> Well, that's another one.
<krytarik> Same pattern.
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Akk ckeaned uo and downloaded " git.launchpad.net/uwn : . Looks nuch better this time :)
<Bashing-om> all cleaned up - sheeshhh .
<Wild_Man> cool, I am trying to find the exact name of the time module so I can install it, I tried gmtime
<krytarik> Wild_Man: And ftm, the forums people have been asked a while ago indeed if they wanted to provide similar stats too - but nobody followed up, probably also because of the mentioned technical reasons - but I'm inclined that we have a look again.
<krytarik> Wild_Man: That would be "python-requests" in this case.
<Wild_Man> krytarik, me too, I gathered the info manually and was going to see if it could be included in the letter but then the letter stopped
<Wild_Man> thanks krytarik that worked, I looked at several pages and none of them name that module
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: I am inclined to have a prospective UWN member to proofread and verify links with what we presently have . Any objection to having an outsider see our work ?
<Wild_Man> no
<Wild_Man> I have asked two people but I have not heard back
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Lemme see if he will !
<Wild_Man> krytarik, the admins were for me posting stats from the forum to the letter a few months ago and there biggest issue is that it is time consuming because of not having a script they we good with me doing it
<krytarik> Right, I remember we both talking about it at some point actually. :)
<Wild_Man> I figure we need to focus on getting this letter out before looking into it
<Wild_Man> the forum needs all the advertising it can get
<Wild_Man> I still have a couple of scripts to test but it will wait for tonight
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: lotuspsychje has agreed to do the proofing .
<krytarik> And wrt the Ask Ubuntu section itself, I've always found the two subsections a bit duplicating - maybe we could do away with the top voted one, and just have the most active be the whole section.
<Wild_Man> krytarik, I know I have had that discussion with some people and we all thought the sane
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, cool
<krytarik> Wild_Man: Yes, ever since the question was raised the first time, I've been in favor of having the forums get its spot there too.  And yes, of course this won't be solved in two days.
<Wild_Man> I am waiting for one to come online on facebook different parts of the world so I am sure she has been sleeping
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: fron the proof reader " thats neat Bashing-om !! looking great already " . Great hope for us !
<Wild_Man> krytarik, very true it will take a some time to figure out the best way to do it
<Wild_Man> good:)
<Wild_Man> I am going to wait until we get the letter out and see what next week looks like before I mention it to the admins about using a script
<Wild_Man> I will talk to you both tomorrow I am getting off here for the night
<Wild_Man> later
<Bashing-om> proofreading and link verification - completed .
<Bashing-om> Thunder again .. getting out while the getting is good ... laters .
<krytarik> tsimonq2, pleia2: https://git.launchpad.net/~krytarik/uwn/+git/uwn/commit/?id=bb3cfbc31f3fd12a998025d872f4f1d0ee809a25 - tooodles..
<tsimonq2> krytarik: Commit it yourself. :P
<tsimonq2> krytarik: Er, git push it.
<krytarik> LOL. :D
<tsimonq2> pleia2: I hope you don't mind; krytarik is in ~uwn now. :)
<krytarik> Doningers!
<krytarik> So I've just researched the options to compile a similar top list for the forums too, but the best I could come up with is doing a manual search with "https://ubuntuforums.org/search.php?searchdate=7&sortby=replycount&searchfromtype=vBForum%3APost&forumchoice[]=327&forumchoice[]=125&prefixchoice[]=&childforums=1&type[]=1" in order to get over the bot check, saving the resulting page and then ...
<krytarik> ... using something like BeautifulSoup on that too - but unfortunately even that is insufficient, because while it does sort the list by replies, it does so by the overall count rather than just the specified period (where posts have occurred in them), and also since it searches for posts rather than threads, that doesn't have to fit in the period either (and mostly doesn't).
<krytarik> I've got an update on the IssueTemplate regarding links: http://paste.openstack.org/show/OyfPCcv8UqMiTCaQz2QD/ - I'll try and edit the wiki page myself if you then approve so..
<tsimonq2> krytarik: JFDI if it's logical.
<tsimonq2> Needless to say, you fix it if it breaks. :)
<krytarik> Depends on which of the wiki and me breaks on this.. :P
<tsimonq2> :P
<krytarik> Otherwise, wrt the publishing scripts, it should be fine.  And if anybody else wants to have a run at this in the meantime, I just made a few more changes to it: http://paste.openstack.org/show/ABCVikVqsQzonBArhhie/
<krytarik> Eh, just spotted one more thing to fix..
<krytarik> ... http://paste.openstack.org/show/yZpCHjbHYFZxLZafss7o/
<Wild_Man> hi Bashing-om and krytarik
<Wild_Man> tsimonq2, hello, I did not find an example of what to pull from the Hub can you point me in the right direction? it is jut us three right so no need to email for summary writers when we get to that stage?
<tsimonq2> Wild_Man: We haven't pulled from the Hub yet in an issue.
<Wild_Man> tsimonq2, I did not think you had and I was having problems last night finding up to date discussions to pull from
<tsimonq2> krytarik? :)
<Wild_Man> I missed where you said the other night that you can publish the first few for us but yes that would be good, if it is alright I can post it to the forum though it should not be hard
<Wild_Man> tsimonq2, are there any summary writers besides us that need emailed?
<tsimonq2> Wild_Man: There's a list, yeah.
<tsimonq2> Do you have a Google account I can share it with?
<Wild_Man> yes I do
<Wild_Man> do you know how many are actually active?
<tsimonq2> No clue.
<tsimonq2> Might be worth asking them.
<Wild_Man> okay
<Wild_Man> I will
<Wild_Man> I have to work on getting links from the Hub and Planet for sure then I we can decide if it is ready for summary writers, do you think we should keep this first issue short like I do since we started late in the week and are new at it?
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Here .. and reading up :)
<tsimonq2> Wild_Man: I vote yes.
<tsimonq2> BTW, what is everyone's UTC offset? krytarik Wild_Man Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> tsimonq2: Me at GMT-5 .
<tsimonq2> Bashing-om: Ah, same here!
<Wild_Man> GMT-5
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Yhe sumary us as dine as I can presently nake it. proof reading is done .. and links have been verified ... but the proof readers missed a heading I had not summerized !
<Wild_Man> I live pretty close to Bashing-om
<tsimonq2> Ah, ok.
<Bashing-om> summary is as done*
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Alla the way the other side of Texas !
<Wild_Man> Okay Bashing-om we still have a couple of spots to fill in like the HUb and Planet
<Wild_Man> yes but pretty close to me I use to try a truck, no big deal
<tsimonq2> Hah, I'm all the way up in Wisconsin.
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: If we can ,. yes .. I have expended my resource material .
<Bashing-om> tsimonq2: still digging out from the snow :D
<Wild_Man> can you have a look at the hub tsimonq2 and see what you think?
<tsimonq2> Bashing-om: Oh yeah. We got like a foot and a half overnight, and will get the same amount tonight!
<tsimonq2> Wild_Man: I don't really have a preference, sorry.
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: tsimonq2 define "hub" for me please .
<Wild_Man> https://community.ubuntu.com/
<Wild_Man> a lot of the conversations started last year that is why I was having trouble last night but I will take another look and see what I can find
<Bashing-om> Oh OK .. now it makes sense :P
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, can you help me find a two or three topic from there worth posting?
<Wild_Man> tsimonq2, I am ready for the summary writers email address's when you are
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Gonna activate an account on the hub also . See what we may be able to add . Dead line is approaching to freeze what we have .
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, I am not a member there either, I wondered if I should sign up?
<Wild_Man> maybe add like three ways people can contribute that are listed on the hub for instance https://community.ubuntu.com/t/ubuntu-forums/22
<Wild_Man> we all need more contributors
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Wow .. At some poiont I must have signed up .. I am identified on the Hub :)
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, nice!
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: What we have now took me 2 days of hard extensive effort to get done .. one can not do it alla the time !
<Wild_Man> I understand, it will get easier with experience
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Rhat is true .. but still a heavy load for 1 to bear .
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Hub: ian-weisser frequents ... a real good sign :)
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Hub/natilus : " I plan to upload nautilus to gnome3-staging PPA, so it will be available there soon. " So we want to pass the word ?
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, I am a little confused on that I have nautilus on ubunti with gnome 3 just by installing 18.04 or are you talking about for earlier versions of ubuntu?
<Wild_Man> look at the hub section on gdoc please and let me know what you think, if it is relevant we can add it
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: I was think'n along the lines of nautilus miss-behaving in wayland ?
<Wild_Man> I think that would fall under the bug section and we just pull them with a script and post them straight to the wiki instead of gdocs, so it might end up duplicated, what is your thoughts on that?
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, can you look at the hub section and let me know what you think?
<Wild_Man> Let me review past news letters
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: I made one slight edit. ... and the term " they are" is ambigiuos - in that I can not see what they refers to .
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, do you think the content is okay for the news letter, it seems good to me
<Wild_Man> tsimonq2, said there is a list of email address for summary writers so I will email them and see if they are still active as soon as I get the list
<Wild_Man> tsimonq2, when you say you will publish this edition that means you will put it on the wiki page all so?
<tsimonq2> Wild_Man: Yep.
<tsimonq2> Wild_Man: What's your Google email?
<Wild_Man> wildmanne39@gmail.com
<Wild_Man> is there a certain email address I have to email the summary writers from?
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Sure .. Let's go with that .. ' your entry was a ASKubuntu quote so I will remove my edit .
<Wild_Man> They were all quotes from the Hub
<Wild_Man> I was wondering if I needed to add quotation marks
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Well .. a quote "should" be quated per etiquette .
<Bashing-om> direct quote!
<Wild_Man> done, thanks Bashing-om
<Wild_Man> looking for material from planet now, the first that came up is from liz
<tsimonq2> Wild_Man: Preferably if you have an Ubuntu email address, use that.
<tsimonq2> Wild_Man: Wait, you're on the UMB, you have to have one. ;)
<tsimonq2> Wild_Man: Shared.
<Wild_Man> tsimonq2, thank I received it, the email you just used if it is still working when I email form it they should see my ubuntu email address, I will test that now
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, will you look for a couple of stories to add from the Planet while I email the summary writers and see if I get a reply?
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Hub: Bug chasers unite ? https://community.ubuntu.com/t/volunteers-wanted-for-desktop-bugs/4469/4 add to UWN  as such ?
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, yes that is good.
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: I did look at the planet earlier .. did not see anything .. will look again soonest the HUB if looked over .
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Will work up as " Bug chasers unite " .
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, sounds good.
<Wild_Man> tsimonq2, I have just setup 18.04 of course out going email does not show my ubuntu address, I will see if I can fix it again
<Wild_Man> thankfully it was an way fix this time
<Wild_Man> wow a lot of people on the summary writers list
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, I need to just add the links for Hub material for now, no quotes allowed!
<Wild_Man> tsimonq2, you still around?
<tsimonq2> Wild_Man: Yes, hi.
<Wild_Man> tsimonq2, I am looking at the email addresses you sent me and it says must use BCC what is that?
<tsimonq2> Wild_Man: In your email client.
<tsimonq2> Wild_Man: Blind carbon copy.
<Wild_Man> do I need to setup that up?
<tsimonq2> No, it should be built into the compose feature of your email client.
<Wild_Man> it says emails should go to the news team email address is that where I send it then it is forwarded to all the people on the list? or did I email each one myself from my email then they reply to the news team email address if they need to talk to us?
<oerheks> cc- all recipients see your email adress, bcc - not
<Wild_Man> thanks oerheks
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: You removed your HUB editorial ?? - I thought I had messed it up ! // Should mine also be just the URL with no summary ?
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, no it is okay as long as it is written and not quoted
<Wild_Man> normally the procedure is to just add the links and let the summary writers write the summaries but we are not sure if we will have summary writers or not, I am all for wrapping up the adding links part soon and letting me email the summary writers
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Then Houston we have a problem as your addition no longer esists ! Something I did ?
<Wild_Man> the material I quoted under the Hub section?
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: So far as I kmow the summary "was" done . not counting what we add this session .
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Yes that summary I no longer see .
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, I removed it because it was quoted texted and that is not allowed, the summaries need to be written not quoted
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, I know there will not be that much for the summary writers to write because most of it has been done
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, I am going to get back to adding a couple of more links
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: OH .. well I giess then we are good . and back to my ups question, should then I not also not have a summary for the "Volunteers wanted for desktop bugs" ??
<Bashing-om> guess*
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, is that a quote? if so then yes a short summary is needed
<Bashing-om> All right ! .. How do I change the input font to match the rest of the letter ? My type is now in italic and I see no ready way to match .
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, I am not sure select all text match might work
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Been trying will try some more and see what I can learn about gdoc formatting :)
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, okay
<Wild_Man> tsimonq2, is there a feed just for the planet? or are they all throughout the feeds and we just need to search for them?
<tsimonq2> Wild_Man: planet.ubuntu.com
<tsimonq2> Should be an RSS feed somewhere...
<Wild_Man> tsimonq2, I went to the site but then I thought the RSS might be a better way to go, thanks I will keep looking
<Wild_Man> tsimonq2, is there a link to pull Weekly Ubuntu Engineering Team Meetings from?
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, I have to take a few minutes and fix food I have to eat a small meal every three hours since my surgery
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Gotta do as we gotta do .. I got a samich over the keyboard now :P
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: tsimonq2 I have the planet feed on liferea . Looked at new this AM and nothing new to add .
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, nothing from the 8th still now?
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: After looking on liferea this AM I marked all as read . I have now a clean slate .
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, ok
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Opened liferea now and I see nothing new .. I also looked at a few other of my sources this AM . I have nothing else to add to the letter .
<Bashing-om> I give up on matching my bug chasers unite addition match the rest of the document . someone hold my hand and tell me how .
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, I think I figured out how to change it but I believe someone already did it
<Wild_Man> you highlight the text then go to the top click on normal text then there is options
<Wild_Man> that can be changed
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: K.. will try that :)
<Wild_Man> tsimonq2, I found the planet on the RSS it has podcasts listed but do these go under the Planet section or Featured Audio and Video
<tsimonq2> Wild_Man: ok
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: No, still does not match .. logout and back in to see an efffect ??.. and any idea what the red shovel like emblem at the end of the addition denotes ?
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, do not worry about it will fix it later, if nothing else I am sure it will match when put on the wiki
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: K. then I vote we move on to the publishing stage . I think we have done all we can do in step one .
<Wild_Man> tsimonq2, will you take a look and see if you think I can email the summary writers now please?
<Wild_Man> I know we have summaries for a lot of it all ready
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, if we find out that we have enough summary writers then we can leave most of the summaries to them
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: I *HAVE* done all the summaries . Is there something I have missed now ?
<tsimonq2> I can look in <= 5 mins
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, I have been adding links like under the hub and planet
<Wild_Man> and canonical also I belive
<Wild_Man> thanks tsimonq2 also where do I find Weekly Ubuntu Engineering Team Meetings info?
<tsimonq2> Wild_Man: Search around. :)
<tsimonq2> There's no one place for them.
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Sorry, I am confused now .. I thought you said to leave those summeries out - that you had formerly writtem up ??
<Wild_Man> no Bashing-om
<Wild_Man> I removed the ones I written because I did them wring
<Wild_Man> wrong
<Wild_Man> I just quoted the material and we can not do that
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Hokay ,, I go to work on "those" entries and make up summaries :) ..
<Wild_Man> Okay thanks!
#ubuntu-news 2018-04-15
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, some sections say the do not need summaries so the link is all that is needed in those sections
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Yeah, I do see that ^ .. Lyz's documetary is going to take a while to get through . a long one - gimme some time to do it up properly.
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, we are in the same boat, time is what we need
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: The stress is not helpful to me quitting smoking :P
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, oh no!
<krytarik> tsimonq2: Having started reading the scrollback right now, yes I looked at the Community Hub too in this context, but since the result came up rather duplicating of what we probably got elsewhere in the various sections anyway, I didn't feel like even mentioning it: https://community.ubuntu.com/top/weekly.json
<krytarik> Fwiw, the equivalent on the website is: https://community.ubuntu.com/top/weekly
<krytarik> And UTC+2 here currently.
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Ubder the Planet is a podcast .. no audio on this work station .. can not do a summary on that .
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: ^^ and I do not see how the Fukushima disaster applies to ubuntu ??
<tsimonq2> krytarik: Ah, I always thought you were Canadian. Cool.
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, in reference to the podcast link I do not believe sound is needed, right under the picture on that page is a short sentence describing the podcast we just need a short sentence like that
<Wild_Man> tsimonq2, from the planet do all material from there have to also be strictly ubuntu related?
<tsimonq2> Wild_Man: Yes.
<tsimonq2> I mean, generally Ubuntu-related.
<Wild_Man> okay thanks tsimonq2
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Not that I want to be hard to get along with - but, the  Ubuntu Podcast! from my perspective and ability there is not enough I can do with it to make it meaningful .
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, okay no problem
<krytarik> https://community.ubuntu.com/t/volunteers-wanted-for-desktop-bugs/4469/4 - seeing links like this, I'll mention that we want the canonical form of those, the trailing number after the thread ID at the end refers to a specific post in the thread - and as I see, there is one such occurrence in the Google Doc already.  And also, I see more occurrences of e.g. "===Header===" there - the missing ...
<krytarik> ... spaces between the header name and the '==='s is a markup error.
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: In that respect is that someone else does the summary ..or remove the link ... yes ?
<Bashing-om> krytarik: I did remark that I had to learn markup .. reader beware !
<krytarik> While you mostly won't need it, a general overview on it: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpOnMoinWikiSyntax
<Wild_Man> Right now I am busy putting in all the summary writers email addresses so I can email them this is just so you all know I did not disappear
<krytarik> I swear, the Planet could use an excerpt feature on both the website and the feed.. >_>
<Wild_Man> I agree
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: krytarik :: Yuk I am useless attempting to fix "The Hub" as a 1st level header (??) and I have no idea of what to do .
<Wild_Man> When sending to many email recipients using bcc I can have them all on the same line correct and they will still be hidden from the other recipients?
<Wild_Man> krytarik, do you know anything about what I asked above^^^
<krytarik> Yes, and of course.
<krytarik> Wait, what exactly do you mean by "on the same line"?
<Wild_Man> Thanks krytarik that is what I figured but I have never had a reason to email more then one person before
<Wild_Man> I clicked on To then BCC and added all the email addresses on the same line separated by commas
<Wild_Man> I am using thunderbird
<krytarik> Bashing-om: Fixed, also I'm more found of expanding the header name to "Community Hub"
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, it looks like it has already been removed and that is okay with me
<Wild_Man> krytarik, that looks better and is more descriptive
<Wild_Man> I am going to finish the email and see how many people are still active as writers
<Bashing-om> krytarik: +1 on Communtity Hub .
<krytarik> Wild_Man: Yes, that's what I feared - as you know, I also use Thunderbird here, and there every recipient gets its own line.
<krytarik> ..Ah ok, might be different for groups then.
<krytarik> Also, looking more at the Hub section, as well as elsewhere previously, the header should always reflect the title of the linked page.
<Wild_Man> krytarik, under Weekly Ubuntu Engineering Team Meetings I replaced the first link for servers and it does not have the line under it and is not clickable can you tell me what I did?
<Wild_Man> krytarik, never mind I got it
<Bashing-om> krytarik: Uh huh .. That one still was unfinished ( but not forgotten ) .. As it pertains to our Lyz .. excessive care is in order :)
<Bashing-om> krytarik: http://www.techdrivein.com/2016/09/bing-wallpapers-for-linux-ubuntu1604.html does not appear as a hper link in the document . As well as at least one other . How did I mess that up ?
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, you have to hit return and enter a space between it and the line below then you can backspace and it will be a hyperlink
<Bashing-om> wi
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: I try :)
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Beats me .. I added another nl and it did work .. removed the additional nl and still good .
<krytarik> Well tbh, I also just wondered whether we want the links in the doc to just be a) plain, e.g. by simply pasting, or b) that fancy style where you can actually click them - as the latter also disguises the potentially different actual address (which I've just fixed a few mismatches on too), and none of the docs' formatting is copied over to the wiki page eventually, I think plain would be ...
<krytarik> ... easiest and best.
<krytarik> And more regarding the Hub section, while I've just fixed up the links irt the above there, and looked up the one for the Ask Ubuntu entry there that was missing both the link and a header - I think referring to non-news items like everything on  https://community.ubuntu.com/c/documentation/contribute  doesn't make much sense anyway.
<Bashing-om> krytarik: I am all for the easy way :) With this our presentation to the world in mind .
<Bashing-om> krytarik: Looking for the Ask Ubuntu entry - to correct .
<krytarik> Well, I just killed all of the three there. :P
<Wild_Man> I asked about it earlier the reply I received was basically he had no preference with what we post from the hub, I personally think that the different was to contribute is important to the community because as a whole there is never enough volunteers and since it is the ubuntu community I believe it is on topic just my opinion
<Wild_Man> was/ways
<Bashing-om> krytarik: When you are good ... You ARE good :P
<Wild_Man> yes from a tech stand point it does not belong but by that thinking it should not be on the hub
<krytarik> https://ubports.com/blog/ubports-blog-1/post/ut-tweak-tool-109 - also, I'm not sure what this is really, a blog post? or just like an app store entry?..
<tsimonq2> A review of an app? :)
<tsimonq2> I'd include it, but that's me.
<krytarik> But there is no post author! :P
<tsimonq2> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<krytarik> Or in fact, date.
<Bashing-om> krytarik: We are moving to mobile devices .. maybe we consider adding a new item ?
<tsimonq2> So I've been a bit out of the loop... where are y'all at? Can I go through and do intense grammar, punctuation, and convention corrections yet? ;)
<krytarik> Bashing-om: Well, it's already there, I'm just trying to fix up its summary - because what's currently quoted there as Stefano (the app author) saying, isn't actually from him but the unnamed post author.
<Wild_Man> krytarik, that is what I was just going to say
<Wild_Man> tsimonq2, should I ask for summary writers since most or all of them are done? or just email them and ask for a roll call for next week?
<tsimonq2> Wild_Man: The latter.
<Wild_Man> tsimonq2, that was my thought but wanted to make sure, thanks
<krytarik> Wild_Man: And well, I've found the Hub to be a weird mix of threads and more static content like the mentioned indeed - and while I'd certainly link the first, not the latter.
<Wild_Man> krytarik, okay
<tsimonq2> One thing I would encourage y'all to do is look at the past UWNs for how e.g. the Final Beta announcements are written.
<tsimonq2> For those types of things, we usually keep a general format.
<Bashing-om> tsimonq2: Good to keep in mind :) .. I do have a couple of back issues bookmarked .
<Bashing-om> I am apprehensive over Lyz's artical in that the summary is so short as compared to other summaries :(
<krytarik> Tbh, it would be nice to have other summary writers look over this one as well.. >_>
<krytarik> Like the "Linux is under your hood" one - someone wrote much. :D
<tsimonq2> I can critically go through and polish, just say the word. ;)
<Bashing-om> krytarik: A lot in the article and only a small amount actually pertains to ubuntu .
<Bashing-om> ^ lyz's I mean :)
<Wild_Man> I just sent the email I received an auto treply from one that said out of office and to send email to another address but it is a business address so I am not sure about that
<krytarik> tsimonq2: Word!  So far, I've just been looking here and there where I noticed things myself..
<Wild_Man> darn typos
<tsimonq2> krytarik: OK :)
<tsimonq2> pleia2 also might want to, but do keep in mind that I've done issues (very few, thanks to guiverc!) by myself before. ;)
<Wild_Man> My eyes need a break and my wife needs attention she is out of town all week every week and only home on the weekend so I am done for the night
 * tsimonq2 cracks knuckles
<tsimonq2> o/ Wild_Man
<Wild_Man> I will let you know how the roll call goes
<krytarik> Also, I'm entirely unclear where the Studio article came from, it's not even current.. O_o
<krytarik> I mean that's like 3 years old.
<Bashing-om> krytarik: Ouch ! .. I sure missed that up ! leadership change ?
<krytarik> The last entry on the linked blog, the referenced news is 5 years old.
<krytarik> In fact, the new leader that's announced there, isn't even leader for like 2 years anymore now.
<Bashing-om> krytarik: Yikes .. Yeah I did .. removing at this time .. what a waste of precious time !
<krytarik> I'm glad I spotted this, because this wouldn't do any good to the Studio community in its current state..
<tsimonq2> Y'all see how I formatted the Final Beta announcement?
<Bashing-om> krytarik: +10 ! or our image to the world either .
<krytarik> When you guys mentioned it earlier, I assumed it might be about another change in leadership that's not even done yet.
<Bashing-om> krytarik: All I can say is my haste made the waste .
<tsimonq2> Final Beta announcement> Specifically, I target the following when I do these: Who wrote the email? On behalf of who? What's the announcement? What's the gist of the email? Link? What about flavors?
<tsimonq2> krytarik: Ubuntu Studio leadership has changed, yeah.
<krytarik> Bashing-om: Well, it's ok now, still wonder where it came from though..
<krytarik> tsimonq2: Not quite socially nor officially yet though - I know because I'm part of the team.
<tsimonq2> krytarik: Ah ok.
<Bashing-om> krytarik: Do not recall now where I picked up such an old blog . The blame is on me .
<krytarik> And just looking at the Contributors list, I've wondered earlier already, has it been or should it be sorted alphabetically?
<tsimonq2> krytarik: It doesn't matter.
<tsimonq2> In practice, it seems unspoken that it's chronological, though.
<krytarik> Yeah, figured just append as one comes to edit things.
<tsimonq2> Right.
<tsimonq2> Although the principle editor usually gets the top slot.
<krytarik> Wild_Man, Bashing-om: I figure either of you did the "Linux is under your hood" summary - please revise, it's just a little too much to go through for me right now. >_>
<Bashing-om> krytarik: On it .
<krytarik> While I'm working my way back up from the bottom currently, any more actual news threads to be added to the Hub section?
<krytarik> And "That Huge GNOME Shell Memory Leak?" one appears rather misplaced in the General News section - moving down to Other Community, I guess.
<krytarik> http://www.techdrivein.com/2016/09/bing-wallpapers-for-linux-ubuntu1604.html - eh, the link kind of gives away that it's not particularly current either, doesn't it? >_>
<krytarik> Bashing-om: Just shorten it to like three sentences as usual without giving too much detailed info and be done. :)
<Bashing-om> krytarik: Done ,, wanted it more directed to ubuntu rather than generally linux .
<krytarik> https://community.ubuntu.com/t/volunteers-wanted-for-desktop-bugs/4469 - and this particular thread is from a month ago, so I guess we'll just drop the Hub section entirely for this issue.
<krytarik> Bashing-om: Reads nice now - and edited a little. :)
<Bashing-om> krytarik: As your experience thinks best .. We do want current for sure .. but sure need content too .
<krytarik> Also, since I now find myself having to align your somewhat creative punctuation style to be more common, please support me by e.g. dropping the use of extra spaces before periods at sentence end. :)
<tsimonq2> krytarik: Lyz and I disagree on this, but I'm pro-Oxford comma. ;)
<Bashing-om> krytarik: K; will try and pay the more attention .. Habits hard to break ,, huh ?
<krytarik> tsimonq2: Heh, I can live with either, but generally apply what makes the sentence read best in the context. :P
<krytarik> And I mean comma use generally by that.
<Bashing-om> krytarik: A comma means a pause .. and there are the times a pause is not wanted .
<krytarik> Yes, indeed - and there are times where it makes the particular bit of a sentence better readable.
<krytarik> And wrt the link formatting in the doc, the fancy style actually makes them better recognizable and so the doc overall better readable - but then one has to pay extra attention at creating them, so that the link name (that is shown) and the target are the same.
<Bashing-om> krytarik: Mercy .. as my learning curve is not steep enough :D
<tsimonq2> krytarik: Have you gone through an editoral sweep yet?
<tsimonq2> *editorial
<tsimonq2> I'll do a sweep after you.
<krytarik> And I think I'm gonna drop LoCo News from the doc, since that's actually generated automatically later too.
<krytarik> tsimonq2: Yes, I think it's pretty fine now.
<tsimonq2> OK.
<krytarik> Oh, "LoCo News" vs "LoCo Events" - nvm then.. >_>
<tsimonq2> Yeah, I'd be lying if I said that's never confused me before...
<krytarik> Hahaha. :D
<tsimonq2> "To foster the assurance"
<tsimonq2> That wording is kinda weird.
<tsimonq2> Protip for the future: the DMB vacant spot announcement should be a bit more verbose. A short desc on what the DMB actually is might do it some justice.
<Bashing-om> tsimonq2: I got no hearburn to see if I can flesh it out some .
<tsimonq2> Bashing-om: I don't quite understand you, sorry.
<Wild_Man> I am following the conversation but that is all I can do right now
<Bashing-om> tsimonq2: I was to make the addition to DMB, but you got it .
<tsimonq2> So some constructive criticism on the summary for Lyz's blog post; it sort of focuses on her points rather than summarizing her blog post, if you get what I mean. Does anyone want to take a shot at modifying it?
<tsimonq2> (Summary writing takes a few weeks to get down; it's a bit of a unique format that you can really only gain from experience.)
<tsimonq2> So I don't blame anyone if the summaries aren't quite there yet. :)
<tsimonq2> The summary for the Launchpad post is a bit short; someone might want to at least summarize what it was all about.
<tsimonq2> Same thing with didrocks' article as with Lyz's. It focuses on the points a bit much without a wider view.
<tsimonq2> I don't have the brain power to revise all of thest tonight still, so I'll leave them to y'all, but great job so far. :)
<Bashing-om> tsimonq2: Think that was my 2nd stab at Lyz's article - Good article but not a lot directed at ubuntu .
<tsimonq2> s/thest/these/
<tsimonq2> Bashing-om: ack
<Bashing-om> tsimonq2: Lyz: I too thought there was a need to shine more light - somehow - on her and what she is doing .
<tsimonq2> Bashing-om: And that's fine, but it just doesn't fit the usual format, that's all. :)
<krytarik> For the one who is going to create the wiki page based on the template later, please update the latter with these changes as you go, thanks!.. >_> - http://paste.openstack.org/show/yZpCHjbHYFZxLZafss7o/
<krytarik> Wild_Man: Also, didn't you say you found a podcast in the Planet feed..?
<Wild_Man> krytarik, yes someone removed it
<krytarik> Well, wasn't me for sure.. >_>
<Wild_Man> http://ubuntupodcast.org/2018/04/12/s11e06-six-feet-over-it/
<krytarik> Yeah, that stuff - and they usually just quote the intro.
<Wild_Man> Alan Pope is in it
<krytarik> Added.
<Bashing-om> I be attenpting to rework Lyz's summary should I continue ?
<krytarik> Yes plz, and the LP one.
<Bashing-om> krytarik: Tryng .. Liz is a tough act to foll0w :) That article is well written .
<Bashing-om> krytarik: See what now you think of Elizabeth
<Bashing-om> s summary.
<krytarik> Ok, sec.
<krytarik> "Bit too much." :D
<Bashing-om> Oh Man :)
<Bashing-om> krytarik: I am too far gone to think .. how bout I take abother crack at it in my Morning ?
<krytarik> Yeah, just thought of mentioning, it's barely Sunday morning yet - so we still got time to work on those three summaries.
<Bashing-om> krytarik: Will give it some thought as " with talks ranging from XXX to YYYY encompassing  ZZZZ" to cut it down to size.
<Bashing-om> and it is past time to get some of those ZZzzzs \o all.
<krytarik> Got in to the wiki and updated the template with said changes myself.
<pleia2> I didn't write any summaries, I just moved some stuff around :)
<krytarik> I pretty much did the same, plus a bit editing. :P
<krytarik> (..Ok, that's probably a bit of an understatement for like 7 hours of work.)
<pleia2> it's always a fair amount of work, but as I'm sure you expect, you get more efficient at it over time :)
<krytarik> Yeep, and also once the groundwork of changes you find necessary immediately is done.
<Bashing-om> krytarik: OK. Lyz's summary is redone . Which is the next to focus on editing ?
<krytarik> Simon also mentioned Didier's post in the same breath, and then the LP one too - a bit more to write there.
<Bashing-om> krytarik: ack
<Wild_Man> so far I have received to replies back and both said they are still going to help with writing summaries the first person said he is better at editing though
<krytarik> Well yes, we can't all write summaries, some have got to fill other roles too! :P
<Wild_Man> Indeed, but he is on the summary writing email list
<krytarik> lol
<krytarik> Then pull him off there!
<Wild_Man> he said he will do both
<krytarik> Ah, better at != will only do this.
<Wild_Man> it is a long list so hopefully more replies will come in
<Wild_Man> I think I am best at find material and I am sure I can learn to publish to all the places
<Wild_Man> krytarik, the askubuntu stats are they added before it is placed on the wiki or after?
<krytarik> Wild_Man: Yes, it would be cool if you could do the social media bits, since you are already familiar with it from the forums.
<Wild_Man> I will once I have access to the accounts
<krytarik> Well, either of the generated things won't be put in the Google Doc anyway.
<Wild_Man> publishing to the wiki is probably the most time consuming
<Wild_Man> that is what I thought but I wanted to make sure
<krytarik> Well, 1.) I don't think that's really true, and 2.) I've already put myself down for that plus the Fridge post I've already got access to generally - but which doesn't seem to work ootb as usual yet. >_>
<krytarik> And you'd be doing the post to the forums, of course. :)
<pleia2> summary writing is the most time-consuming thing and the hardest thing to get contributors for, that's always been our weak point when the newsletter fails to get published
<krytarik> Yes, I quite agree.
<pleia2> I sent out a GDoc Survey a while back to all the summary writers on the email list to find out why they weren't contributing and/or what we could do better, I think 2 replied to it?
<Wild_Man> when I said publishing to the wiki is the most time consuming I meant only in the context of publishing, I think publishing to the other sites will be quick in comparison
<Wild_Man> I only have two replies so far to the roll call I sent out
<krytarik> Yes, and I still disagree. :)  Depends on the skill set of the person doing it, of course.
<Wild_Man> In my case it is true let me put it that way I can do wiki's but I do not do them often
<krytarik> Well, heck I don't do it often either, but I'm accustomed with the syntax. >_>
<pleia2> once I got good, it took me about 20 minutes to do a release
<Wild_Man> Mainly the only thing that gives me trouble sometimes I have an issue because it will not do what it is supposed to do because it is glitchy
<pleia2> but the wiki is done before release, so that'a ssuming it's prepped already
<Wild_Man> pleia2, the directions to contributors that where put in the gdoc are they stored in a link somewhere?
<pleia2> hm?
<pleia2> they are just in the gdoc
<Wild_Man> okay I was hoping to store them to my computer but some of them I believe have already been removed
<pleia2> you could just download it
<pleia2> but we kept it in a google doc since several people have access to it to add new contributors and such, so it's the source of truth when you go to email people
<Wild_Man> okay
<pleia2> (and they trust us with their email addresses, so that bit can't be fully public)
<Bashing-om> gdoc went to blank .. log out and back in to retore ?
<pleia2> which one?
<Wild_Man> right, I have not keep them to myself
<Bashing-om> pleia2: I mean that https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue488 is now a blank slate .
<pleia2> hmm, the summary document is empty now too :()
<pleia2> I can revert that
<Bashing-om> opps ,, wrong link..https://docs.google.com/document/d/18ZbtFHQq6uMj7iuRLd11VH8V5Uc_FA0IfgiRUcbMbQk/edit .
<pleia2> that one is open to the public, so sometimes you end up with spammers/bad guys, it's usual though
<krytarik> Just when I was thinking about the unhindered access from literally anyone on the planet to it. >_>
<pleia2> gdocs is so slow
<pleia2> krytarik: the one with all summary writers email addresses?
<krytarik> No, I haven't actually seen that myself yet - I mean the issue one.
<Wild_Man> pleia2, I am
<pleia2> krytarik: oh, that one DOES have access to everyone on the planet
<pleia2> trying to revert the deletion now, it's just slow
<krytarik> Yes, and keep on thinking about it if that's actually such a good idea - and whether we also could just use Ubuntu's Etherpad instance for this.
<Wild_Man> let us know you you revert the changes please
<pleia2> krytarik: since the Ubuntu etherpad is locked down to only people in the LP group, a lot of people struggled to participate, Google Docs does perserve all history so this deletion by a bad guy is not the end of the world ;) and it's rare
<krytarik> Also wrt the resource hoggyness/slowness of Google Docs you seem to be experiencing too.
<pleia2> (the etherpad is also slower for most people)
<pleia2> slowness only happens because it has a long edit history, this would be worse on an etherpad of this age
<krytarik> Yeah, but changes might not always be so obvious like in this case..
<pleia2> we could move to a fresh google doc that spammers don't know about yet, and has a shorter history, and update our links everywhere
<pleia2> it doesn't look like it, but has anyone here been editing the google doc in the past 10 hours?
<krytarik> And yeah, in the context of Etherpad, I've wondered how many of the currently enlisted contributors would have access to it already.
<krytarik> Me not.
<pleia2> you're welcome to try using the etherpad again, we just had a bad time with it when we tried last time
<pleia2> anyway, the google doc is restored now
<Bashing-om> pleia2: :) .. back to work .
<Bashing-om> Ouch lost my new edits to the Didier summary .. Pain to re-think again what I had done .
<krytarik> Another option that might work out better of course, would be to just make the Google Doc restricted to a list of people.  And also, I remember Etherpad to be rather on the losing side wrt to formatting - if indeed anything is possible there. :P
<pleia2> odd, I didn't see any saved edits from today, just the spammer deleting the doc and replacing it with "cc"
<pleia2> krytarik: yeah, since getting anyone to write summary writers at all is such a challenge, we went the way of making it as easy as possible for anyone ever to contribute, even putting in a barrier of having to get a google account and log in with it was a problem x_x
<krytarik> Yeah, I was just thinking if nowadays you really still need a Google account for this even.
<pleia2> but I guess if someone really wants to contribute, and is willing to do it long term, maybe we can allow anonymous people to "suggest edits" rather than make them?
<pleia2> and they can reach out to us once they're really interested in writing directly as an editor
<krytarik> That sounds rather cumbersome.. :P
<krytarik> I mean not sure if there is a technical feature allowing that.
<pleia2> I mean, the process would be: contact the team if you want edit access, if not all you get to do is "suggest edits"
<krytarik> Yeah, but is that a technical option?
<krytarik> Like you are shown the suggestion and offered to take it over or not?
<pleia2> there is a "can comment" option, digging into the suggested edits bit
<pleia2> Yep, the "can comment" option gives you Suggestion power
<pleia2> so it looks like this: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1_C6nnRr3Gx1tY1klJs5PbKwY81Di19w9rw-MV4yka-E/edit
<pleia2> that's a copy of the gdoc I just made, giving anonymous people "can comment" access, and my anonymous user just made a suggestion
<pleia2> so I'd suggest giving anyone who asks edit access with their google account, but if they can't be bothered, they can still make suggestions even without a google account
<krytarik> Hmm, I'm not so fond of this yet.. :P
<pleia2> ok, just sharing an option that keeps it locked down, but still open to anonymous good guys
<pleia2> with this, all a bad guy can do is suggest to delete the whole page, not actually do it
<Wild_Man> bia I need to boot my other system
<Wild_Man> biab
<krytarik> I mean particularly in the way of noticing what has been edited - but I see it depends on the color the user was attributed to.. :P
<pleia2> I still suspect anonymous edits will be rare
<pleia2> everyone here would still edit in the same way as usual, since we'd add their google accounts to the doc
<Bashing-om> Oh my ! Also looking and the remake of Lyz's article has also been reverted to what was .. will return to it soonest and re-redo .
<pleia2> I never wrote a summary
<pleia2> I just moved some content around ;)
<pleia2> so it's probably someone else's that I just moved
<Bashing-om> pleia2: What is present nopw in Lyz's summary is what was .. I had made it up much neater as krytarik had requested .
<pleia2> (I am Lyz, in case that wasn't obvious)
<pleia2> but I'm sorry your changes were lost :(
<Bashing-om> pleia2: Nope .. I did not know the 2 were one . Hi ! ( now do I feel foolish ) ..
<pleia2> hehe, hi
<krytarik> I think Bashing-om might be working in a local text editor for now.. :D
<krytarik> Also, I thought anybody of us could see the history and rewind it if necessary, but it seems not?
<pleia2> anyone who has their account added to the google doc
<pleia2> can PM your google account email address to me and I can add whoever needs to be
<oerheks> pm oerheks@ubuntu.com
<oerheks> ooops
<oerheks> :-D
<krytarik> "Note: If you share with an email address that isn’t a Google Account, they’ll only be able to view the file." - hehe, so naah.. :D
<pleia2> yeah, it does need to be a google account
<krytarik> Yeah, I only now got to looking it up.
<krytarik> I mean click the proper link in DuckDuckGo after having initiated the search earlier already. :P
<krytarik> Bashing-om: You lost the link on Didier's post too btw. :P
<krytarik> tsimonq2: Oh no, Pop!_OS is being mentioned! :P
<tsimonq2> krytarik: You mean P!!_!_!_@#_@!__!_@_!_!o!P!_!POSOSOSs
 * tsimonq2 is kidding ;)
<krytarik> Yes!  That! :D
<pleia2> stepping away for a bit, have fun
<Bashing-om> krytarik: Well .. I think I can get the Didfier's link back . Struggling to get Lyz's summary back as I had it edited . Sheeshh .
<Bashing-om> krytarik: Link restored :)
<krytarik> Yep, just saw it pop up in front of me.. :P
<Bashing-om> OK, 3 edits to the summaries done . next ?
 * tsimonq2 does another sweep.
<tsimonq2> krytarik, Bashing-om: tsimonq2@u.c is associated with my Google account, please add me as an editor.
<krytarik> Oki, lemme log in first!.. :P
<Bashing-om> krytarik: A pm for my E-mail address ?
<krytarik> Bashing-om: Sure, and you don't have to ask of course.. :)
<Bashing-om> krytarik: You be so busy and all - would not want that I intrude :)
 * tsimonq2 doesn't get why people ask to PM; JFDI. ;)
<krytarik> So can we (half)close the doc yet?  Just invited Wild_Man too on the address I know.
<krytarik> (Done..)
<Wild_Man> krytarik, are you going to publish the letter to Google+ and the M/L? or do you want me to do that?
<Wild_Man> We now have 3 people saying they will help with the summary writing
<krytarik> Well, right now I can't do anything but the wiki yet - and like I said, yes please handle the social media stuff in either case. :)
<Wild_Man> Okay I will take care of those two as well, I just like to be clear
<Wild_Man> reviewing the gdoc now, it will be a lot easier after I see the Eye Doctor next month and get new reading glasses, right now I do not have any mine have been lost
<krytarik> Ugh, that's fun..
<Wild_Man> I am not sure why but under final beta release we do not have one for Ubuntu
<Wild_Man> or Xubuntu
<krytarik> Well, I know Xubuntu didn't do a post, and I guess none was done for main Ubuntu either - do they blog anyway..?
<oerheks> Wild_Man, final beta is beta2?
<Wild_Man> krytarik, I believe I have a link to Ubuntu on twitter I will look
<Wild_Man> oerheks, I think so technically but they are calling it the final beta
<krytarik> Actually they don't in most places.
<Wild_Man> krytarik, it is from omgubuntu see what you think about adding it please, a seems okay to me https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2018/04/ubuntu-18-04-beta-2-download
<Bashing-om> Are we to hold with what we have now. enough content ? : Mesa 18.0.1 is being planned for release on Wednesday as the first stable point release.
<krytarik> Wild_Man: Well, that doesn't go in the top section there anyway.
<krytarik> Yes, content gathering is till Sunday, and it does say 14th there. :)
<Bashing-om> And overlay the kernel 4.16 summary ? : Linus Torvalds is expected by the end of the day to release Linux 4.17-rc1,
<Wild_Man> Place in Other Community News?
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Want them added at this time or continue looking at what is new off the press ?
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, we can add the ubuntu final release beta but I would not worry about adding anything else at this time
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, the Ubuntu final beta is already there, my mistake
<Wild_Man> omgubuntu has it written up nicely but no need to duplicate it
<krytarik> I don't see it there yet though.. >_>  And just add it to Blogosphere then.
<pleia2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue503#Ubuntu_17.04_.28Zesty_Zapus.29_Final_Beta_Released has an example of what we've done in the past
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Yeah the link https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2018-April/000230.html has the pointer to ubuntu's release .
<pleia2> have the official release link and summary, then: News about the Final Beta was also covered by the following:
<krytarik> Yeah, but we only got one so far.. :P
<pleia2> https://fossbytes.com/ubuntu-18-04-lts-bionic-beaver-final-beta-release-download-links/ https://www.technotification.com/2018/04/ubuntu-18-04-lts-bionic-beaver.html
<pleia2> google news search found more :)
<krytarik> !
<pleia2> (that's 10 seconds of googling, I'm sure you can find more)
<pleia2> also pro tip: set up a google news alert for the word "ubuntu"
<pleia2> you'll learn a lot about Africa, and get Ubuntu news delivered right to your inbox :D
<krytarik> lol
<Wild_Man> Are we going to remove the the Planet and Hub sections this issue?
<krytarik> Well, Planet is filled of course, but Hub won't be yes.
<krytarik> I mean unless you can find some relevant content yet, of course.
<Wild_Man> krytarik, there is nothing under Planet anymore Liz story was to Loco News
<Wild_Man> pleia2, tsimonq2 just to get us started in this issue I posted three links under the HUB from the HUB that are about getting support from IRC, Ask Ubuntu and the forums since they are posted on the HUB is that not good enough material for this issue? I know the HUB is a dev forum but it has this material with links to these site on the HUB and since Ubuntu is also community oriented I figured it is acceptable or if we post those links
<Wild_Man> with summaries do they belong under another heading?
<pleia2> that's definitely a tsimonq2 question, Hub is after my time ;)
<tsimonq2> We never did hub here
<tsimonq2> Sooooooo
 * tsimonq2 punts :)
<krytarik> ...Wow, the history feature is resource intensive and slow, that's hardly usable at all here.  Either way, Wild_Man: 1.) I disagree with moving that to LoCo News, because it isn't related to any LoCo, and 2.) there are still 3 articles in Planet regardless.
<pleia2> it's all about Ubuntu California :)
<pleia2> that's a LoCo
<Wild_Man> krytarik, I did not remove it
<Wild_Man> I say we leave the hub out this time around
<pleia2> (it's the major event for the team each year, so it's nice to see it highlighted as such in the newsletter)
<krytarik> Ah, that's not mentioned anywhere in the summary, so.. >_>
<Wild_Man> krytarik, I read the logs on the conversation about a script to pull stats from the forum, from memory yesterday I know it did not go well so is that option dead or just needs to be approached in a different way?
<Bashing-om> I am sitting here tweedeling my thumbs, so what can a lowly gofer do at this point.
<Wild_Man> I was thinking use solved threads for the week in only like certain sub-forums
<Wild_Man> I have looked over the doc and do not plan to change anything so we are just waiting for the word it is good, we will need to remove unused sections
<krytarik> Wild_Man: Well, certainly I didn't figure a working option to gather fitting content automatically - but yeah, another one would be to look for it manually, of course.
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, you have done  good work
<Wild_Man> krytarik, I have that in the past once, it was a lot of work not sure I have the time for that now and no one is interested in helping I already now that
<Wild_Man> done
<Wild_Man> I wish it was as easy as the userscripts like stats on the tow
<krytarik> Fwiw, none of the unfilled sections in the doc are going to be removed right there - otherwise we'd have to put together the headers and notes afterwards again.. >_>  Rather, they'll just not be used in the end product.
<Wild_Man> okay I wondered about that
<Wild_Man> If the this issue is ready do we still wait until tomorrow night to publish it? or can we publish it tonight?
<krytarik> I figure Monday is the publishing day, period. :)  And also, right now you'd have to do it all without me anyway, because I'm just about to go to bed - been up for quite a while now.. :P
<Wild_Man> krytarik, I see, I am going to be gone a few hours tomorrow during the day but I will be back by late afternoon, not sure that there is a time that it should be done anyway.
<Wild_Man> This time I think I just need to publish it to the forum tsimonq2 is going to do the rest, as of now I do not have access to the other sites
<krytarik> However, if you want of course, feel free to start creating the wiki page already, and I guess could start with the scripts too there.
<krytarik> That'd be lovely if you and Bashing-om could figure that in the meantime while I sleep actually. :)
<Wild_Man> Has tsimonq2 said the editing is complete?
<Bashing-om> krytarik: You take for granit that I know somethin; I know nothing .. ( but I am teachable )
<Wild_Man> the moin help wiki will help Bashing-om I think krytarik linked to it yesterday
<krytarik> Well, both of you have fiddled with the scripts a bit yet anyway, and for sure Wild_Man knows a bit about wiki editing..  Which reminds me, please "git pull" on the script repo again if you haven't done so for like two days yet.
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Yeah .. nut does not tell what button to push :)
<Wild_Man> krytarik, will do
<Wild_Man> installed and still works
<krytarik> And you know, it's a wiki, it doesn't have to be all done and perfect right from the start either.
<Wild_Man> right
<Wild_Man> I have created a few just been a while
<Wild_Man> I am not that bad at it just sloe
<Wild_Man> sloe/slow
<krytarik> Sloemoe.. :D
<Wild_Man> Indded!:)
<Wild_Man> krytarik, do I need to post a link to the new wiki template here?
<krytarik> Well, except it won't be a template, I guess we all can figure out that it'll be  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue523  anyway. :P
<Wild_Man> I a lot of the work is done for us https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/IssueTemplate
<krytarik> Yes, I've just updated that a bit yesterday even - and now we just have to create a new page based on it and fill it with content.
<Wild_Man> okay
<krytarik> I figure "More Actions → Copy Page" could work for this.
<Wild_Man> Looks like a good plan to me
<Wild_Man> Done, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/https:/wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue523
<krytarik> And then particularly look at this list while going along: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/EditingPolicies
<Wild_Man> krytarik, I am I already have it opened
<krytarik> Erm, you've got something funky going on with the URL there - and the actual one doesn't exist yet.
<Wild_Man> yep I see two https
<Wild_Man> not sure why I copied it from above
<krytarik> "More Actions → Rename Page"
<Wild_Man> ok
<Wild_Man> does it add the http itself? do I leave that out this time?
<krytarik> You leave the whole "https:/wiki.ubuntu.com/" out exactly.
<Wild_Man> I did but it added them
<Wild_Man> Do I rename all sub-pages also?
<krytarik> Well, there are none. >_>
<Wild_Man> I have never worked with a template, it should make it nice
<Wild_Man> it keeps putting it back in, I wonder if it is adblocker or ghostery causing the issue?
<Wild_Man> krytarik, you can look if you want it tells me the name already exists because it keeps adding the first part, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/https:/wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue523
<Wild_Man> I can delete it and try again
<krytarik> Yeah, that you can do too - also has the plus of not having the rename in the history then.. >_>
<Wild_Man> I will try that again I am looking at something first
<Wild_Man> krytarik, look now I think I got it
<krytarik> Yep!
#ubuntu-news 2019-04-08
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: WIKI573 up for proofreading, <- 16:42 :P
<Wild_Man> thanks Bashing-om, I will take a look
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Ack
<tsimonq2> .ir
<tsimonq2> whooops
<tsimonq2> hi :)
<Wild_Man> Hi tsimonq2
<Bashing-om> Is that a tsimonq2 in the wild ?
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, I just got home and I am exhausted but was there a consensus on including this "Purism to Beef Up Privacy of Its Linux Devices with Private Internet Access VPN"?
<Wild_Man> The part about the phone may be okay but the OS that is not ubuntu for a certain laptop really does not in my opinion
<Wild_Man> I know the ubuntu OS phone by UBports os okay
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Nope - there is but Chris and I doing UWM. We might should move that ^ also to "other interest" .
<Wild_Man> If it stays I think so, but I would drop off the p[art about the OS being used on the laptop
<Wild_Man> krytarik, should give his thought on it
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: That is why I put the WIKI together as soon as possible on Sunday so all can give input on what will be :P
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, I know, you are doing a great job
<Wild_Man> I found a sentence with a word missing but it is a direct quote so no action needed
<krytarik> Wild_Man: I was fine with including the Purism article in general, but suggested moving it from the Blogs section to Other News, which was done - I didn't look closely at its summary yet though.
<Wild_Man> krytarik, In general I think it is okay concerning the phone but probably only that and not the laptop part
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, everything else looks good with the quick look I took but I am very tired, so more eyes the better
<Wild_Man> Has mike be around?
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: No Mike has not been around - maybe banned as the result of  an unwarrented attack in another channel.
<guiverc> Bashing-om, maybe replace /in its PureOS which ship with its Librem laptops, and also in the Librem 5/Librem Laptops, and also in the Librem 5/  (you can remove the double-space too in the edit then)
<Bashing-om> guiverc: I do whatever greater minds want me to do .. but as where the article is - I have no objection at all to how it reads as is.
<guiverc> i wasn't wrapped about PureOS reference either  (yet it looks like me who write it..)
<guiverc> (last few weeks, and until after Easter I'm busy on weekends; I may be offline all next weekend)
<Bashing-om> guiverc: I did not write it .. just made some minor edits .. and as I did not write .. musta been you :P With all the interest in convergence and phones we do need to pick up on our coverage - so I think.
<krytarik> Bashing-om, Wild_Man, guiverc: After the mentioned incident in #ubuntu-discuss, I dropped mike from the Google Doc's access list as a precaution yesterday btw.
<Wild_Man> krytarik, okay, is the a way I can see what happened?
<Wild_Man> there
<Bashing-om> krytarik: Yeah, I seen that he had been dropped .. fully agree :)
<krytarik> Wild_Man: Unfortunately the channel isn't publicly logged currently, but the gist is he flooded the channel with insults to another member basically out of nowhere.
<Wild_Man> krytarik, okay, that seems very out of character, maybe he is unstable
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Security:: Episode 27 @ https://ubuntusecuritypodcast.org/episode-27/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Things Are Looking Up for Linux on ARM Laptops @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=140270 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Linux Release Roundup, Including Major Updates to DeaDBeeF & GIMP @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=140291 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: HP Linux Imaging & Printing Drivers Now Support Linux Mint 19.1 and Debian 9.7 @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/hp-linux-imaging-and-printing-drivers-add-support-for-linuxmint-19-1-debian-9-7-525600.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
<Bashing-om> Pulling "WIP" and making that final edit.
<Bashing-om> Pushing the big red button : 20:00 GMT .
<Bashing-om> M/L is away .. doing the forum post.
<Bashing-om> Forum post is done - doing the re-directs :)
<Bashing-om> Annddd re-directs also done. Pending now is posting to the social medias that I do not have accesses.
<Wild_Man> Hi Bashing-om, I take it social media and the fridge need published?
<guiverc> Wild_Man, i can be 2nd for fridge (if required)
<Wild_Man> Okay guiverc , I am preparing to start on it in a few minutes
<Wild_Man> Thanks
<Wild_Man> guiverc, ready for a 2nd
<guiverc> 2nd.
<Wild_Man> Publishing now
<Wild_Man> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2019/04/08/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-573/
<Wild_Man> guiverc, do you want me to do FB and Twitter?
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: guiverc Back - Had to run !
<Wild_Man> Hello Bashing-om
<guiverc> Wild_Man, yes please.   I'd to g+ if it helps, oh wait..
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: :) ... Glad you could make it .
<Wild_Man> guiverc, g+ has closed down
<Wild_Man> Thanks Bashing-om me too
<Wild_Man> I rushed home today to be here, I am leaving probably in a few minutes
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: With all my brood - I can never predict where I will be :P
<Wild_Man> I know the feeling
<Wild_Man> All done!
<guiverc> :)
<Wild_Man> Chris everything look right on the fridge?
<guiverc> yep!
<Wild_Man> Thanks!
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Wild_Man Clear to wipe Gdoc ? And we do UWN574.
<Wild_Man> Yes Bashing-om , and great job guys!
<guiverc> 573 is done so I see why not.
<guiverc> see/can't see/ ^
<Wild_Man> I have to feed my cat she is bugging me
<Bashing-om> Soon as I get all caught up I attend to wipping Gdoc and setting to 574.
<Wild_Man> go for it
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: The Fridge: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 573 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2019/04/08/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-573/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu MATE: Ubuntu MATE 18.04 and 19.04 for GPD Pocket & Pocket 2 @ https://ubuntu-mate.org/blog/ubuntu-mate-update-for-gpd-pocket/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Jono Bacon: Career Guidance For Young People: A Retrospective @ https://www.jonobacon.com/2019/04/08/career-guidance-young-people/
<Bashing-om> And we do UWN474 - Gdoc set :P
<Wild_Man> Thanks Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: :) - Where has all the Good halp gone off to ?
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, I do not know it is in short supply through out the whole community I think
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: jose droped me a line - but declined to return to active service :P
<Wild_Man> Did you contact him and asked if he would help?
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, ^^^
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Well, was " hey there. just wanted to take a minute to thank you once again for keeping uwn alive." .
<Wild_Man> That is awesome! you are getting the credit you deserve
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Still be nicer to 'finger' out a means to get real time feed back from our readers.
<Wild_Man> I know, you might ask tsimonq2 the best way to try it\
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Ubuntu MATE 19.04 and 18.04.2 Are Now Available for GPD Pocket and GDP Pocket 2 @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-mate-19-04-and-18-04-2-are-now-available-for-gpd-pocket-and-gdp-pocket-2-525603.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
<tsimonq2> Best way to do what? :)
<Wild_Man> tsimonq2, Bashing-om would like to get feedback from the readers so we know how many people actually read the letter these days and possibly see if they have recommendations for making it better
<Wild_Man> I saw an old survey from years ago, that seemed like it received a lot of feedback
#ubuntu-news 2019-04-09
<tsimonq2> That'd be before my time.
<tsimonq2> pleia2: ^
<pleia2> I don't remember running one for readers
<pleia2> we did one for summwry writers and like 2 people filled it out ;)
<Bashing-om> Would we be able to "click here" to get a idea of how many even read the letter ?
<Wild_Man> Let me see if I can find it, it was in 2010 I think
<pleia2> people hate surveys
<Wild_Man> I do too
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: This ? : https://askubuntu.com/questions/36734/what-happened-to-the-ubuntu-weekly-newsletter
<Wild_Man> That is the one with the survey, it turned out several replies
<Wild_Man> I knew I showed it to you but I could not find the link tonight Bashing-om
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: First Arch Linux ISO Snapshot Powered by Linux Kernel 5.0 Is Here @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/first-arch-linux-iso-snapshot-powered-by-linux-kernel-5-0-is-here-525604.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
<Wild_Man> pleia2, that is the link ^^^
<pleia2> ah yes, that was before I was very involved too, when akgraner ran things
<pleia2> that is a lot of responses!
<Wild_Man> It really is and that is what Bashing-om is thinking about
<pleia2> I'd probably use a Google Form to run another one
<pleia2> theyeasy to set up
<pleia2> they're free and easy to set up
<Wild_Man> Is that like a google doc?
<pleia2> yeah, it's just a type of google doc
<Wild_Man> The survey should run for 10 to 14 days if we do it?
<pleia2> "Google Forms"
<Wild_Man> Okay, I can look that up
<pleia2> I'd probably give it a few weeks, to catch people on vacation and whatnot
<Wild_Man> 4 should do it
 * pleia2 nods
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, any suggestions or questions?
<Wild_Man> pleia2, how is your baby doing?
<pleia2> he's good :) just turned 3 months old on Saturday, growing so fast!
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Above my pay grade to implement - All I do now is monkey-see moonkey-do. But whatever we can do to foster UWN is a good thing.
<pleia2> and now he's woken up from his nap ;) so I'm back on baby duty
<Wild_Man> That is awwesome pleia2, kids forever change your life, thanks for your inpyt
<Wild_Man> input
<Wild_Man> If you want to do this we need to see if krytarik is on board
<krytarik> Wild_Man: 1.) I'd only do anything like that if it'd yield anything more than just how many of the thousands of subscribers can be bothered to confirm that they actually read the newsletter too.  2.) Those calling for this to be done should run it too.
<krytarik> (Woops, forgot to ping the other one too..)
<Bashing-om> krytarik: Wild_Man : :) .. Would be nice just to know that we are read .. a simple count from a click link woulld give some indication.
<krytarik> Yes - how many can be bothered to click a link.
<Wild_Man> That is what Bashing-om is hoping to get an idea of how many people are actually reading the letter, I am not sure if it will be representative of the actual numbers or not, we probably need a numbers person to say how many of the people that read the letter will actually take the survey then that should give us a true number, probably only about 5 to 10 percent will take the survey would be my guess
<krytarik> But since I'd wager that it's impossible to say what share of the subscribers do confirm that they are reading the newsletter too, imo it's pretty pointless to run a contentless poll in the first place - it'd just mean work for those running it with no clear outcome at all.
<krytarik> However, if those wanting to run it, accept the latter and do the work - then I'm fine with it being done.
<Bashing-om> krytarik: For me chasing after a poll is but 2 more clicks in the rounds I make for UWN production now. As to any benefits ( or filtering) I am in no postition to judge.
<Wild_Man> We will discuss it, I am busy all week until at least
<Wild_Man> Friday
<krytarik> Bashing-om, Wild_Man: To be clear, that's between the both of you to figure it out - if you manage to do it on your own, that's fine with me.
<Wild_Man> krytarik, I know
<krytarik> I don't remember what position guiverc had on it, but of course he is free to help with it too.
<guiverc> i doubt i could offer anything (position or help wise)
<krytarik> guiverc: I mean do you think a bare click count would give you anything there?  Short of a magic number to extrapolate it to the actual reader count?
<guiverc> by position I was thinking view/thoughts or anything more; no i cannot see how we'd get anything meaningful, recall still the issue 500 milestone & attempts to get responses... ubuntu things are no different to elsewhere in real life, people mean to respond, but rarely don't get distracted & forget to respond as they intended
<Bashing-om> krytarik: Any heartburn if I comment on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Ideas for the 2 listed requests ? Might help if I pay more attention there ?
<krytarik> Well, since I still get no notifications on any wiki changes at all, good that you spotted it at least! :P  So yeah, if you want to reply there - sure, feel free to.
<Bashing-om> krytarik: :)
<krytarik> Bashing-om: I see the 'To:' and 'Subject:' fields made it into the newsletter mail body again. >_>
<Bashing-om> krytarik: I did think I was very careful and checking .. Hummm wonder where they are coming from ?
<krytarik> I'll tell you where from: Ctrl+a → Ctrl+c → Ctrl+v! :P
<Bashing-om> krytarik: Yes but I am sure that I do go back and cut the extraineous fileds .
<krytarik> Well, most of the time it does seem to work out, so.. >_>
<Bashing-om> krytarik: I will for sure exert greater attention in the future - triple check that Ctl-x where it needs to be :)
<krytarik> If you insist on using Ctrl+x too, here is an idea that should make it impossible for the fields to be both in the mail body and the actual fields: Just feed the latter from the first! :P
<krytarik> No need for an extra Ctrl+c on those either then!
<Bashing-om> I do have lots to look our for and lots to learn :)
<krytarik> You mean like efficiency at work? :P
<krytarik> "Surely we can save a few more steps in the workflow!"
<Bashing-om> LOL yeah - something akin to that.
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, you did receive the email today about "David on his successful ubuntu-budgie packageset
<Wild_Man> uploader application!" right?
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Lemme check my in-Box :(
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Yup .. and more stuff for UWN needs my attention :)
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, good, I figured you did
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Fridge:: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 573 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2019/04/08/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-573/ (by wildmanne39)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: GIMP 2.10.10 Now Available for Download on Linux, Windows, and Mac @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/gimp-2-10-10-now-available-for-download-on-linux-windows-and-mac-525611.shtml (by Bogdan Popa, Microsoft News Editor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Microsoft Edge May Come to Linux “Eventually”, Just Not Right Now @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=140361 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Timo Aaltonen: Intel NEO OpenCL driver for Disco @ https://tjaalton.wordpress.com/2019/04/09/intel-neo-opencl-driver-for-disco/
<Bashing-om> Hello julientm :)
<julientm> Hey Bashing-om
<julientm> just getting introduced to the ubuntu community.
<Bashing-om> julientm: Well that is a good thing . Have you met #ubuntu and other related channels ?
<julientm> yeah been lounging in the channels for like a day or so now
<Bashing-om> julientm: I learned a lot "lurking" about . Feel free to ask of us anything ubuntu related - help is what we do :P
<julientm> Thank you Bashing, great community and warm welcome so far.
<Bashing-om> julientm: 'Tis :) Best of open source.
<Wild_Man> Welcome julientm, happy you are here.
<julientm> Thank you Wild_Man !
<Wild_Man> You are most welcome
<Wild_Man> I have to get busy again but will be back later, Hello Bashing-om and guiverc
<julientm> it is pretty nice here to be honest okay ttyl
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: I be here for the duration :)
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, I figured you would be
<Wild_Man> I hope to be done soon
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Not much at all going on .. slow Tueday all over :)
<Wild_Man> I am going to be busy the rest of the week until at least Saturday
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: And guiverc Has this week-end all covered up for him ... You know where the load then lies :D
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, I saw him post that, and yes I do
<Wild_Man> Maybe you will get some help
<Wild_Man> I am afk for a while
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: It's ubuntu - All things are possible - even qualified help comming our way .
#ubuntu-news 2019-04-10
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Mozilla Firefox 66.0.3 Now Available for Download on Linux, Windows, and Mac @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/mozilla-firefox-66-0-3-now-available-for-download-on-linux-windows-and-mac-525625.shtml (by Bogdan Popa, Microsoft News Editor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Official Raspberry Pi OS Gets Performance Improvements and Latest Debian Updates @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/official-raspberry-pi-os-gets-performance-improvements-and-latest-debian-updates-525630.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: AV Linux to Drop 32-Bit Support, Focus Its Development on Debian 10 "Buster" @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/av-linux-to-drop-32-bit-support-focus-its-development-on-debian-10-buster-525631.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: MX Linux 18.2 Released with Latest Updates from Debian GNU/Linux 9.8 "Stretch" @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/mx-linux-18-2-released-with-latest-update-from-debian-gnu-linux-9-8-stretch-525632.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: GNOME 3.32 "Taipei" Desktop Environment Gets First Point Release, Update Now @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/gnome-3-32-desktop-environment-gets-first-point-release-update-now-525634.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
#ubuntu-news 2019-04-11
<Gerowen> Been a long time since I wrote a wiki page, but I did a search and couldn't find anything on this topic, so I banged this out real quick. Thinking of revisiting it later to maybe improve the layout or add some screenshots, and perhaps research more details on how to use it with older UPSes that don't use USB (all I have access to is my own USB units), but for now I got it up.  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/apcupsd
<Bashing-om> Gerowen: A cursory look at ^ - looks great - you do good work :)
<Gerowen> Bashing-om: Thanks, hopefully somebody finds it useful, :-)
<Bashing-om> Gerowen: No doubt.
<krytarik> guiverc_d: Heh, I see Bashing-om killed the General section header on issue 573 and put the New Members and Devs header in its place.. :P  However, I mean we'd rather like a formatting like there rather than having a subheader for each contributor.
<guiverc_d> I didn't look that closely; and would NOT have noticed a missed heading; I just copied the formatting of the Rik Mills entry alone (no regard to what was further above that sorry)
<krytarik> Well, I see he did the same on issue 570 - but there is a formatting similar to in issue 573.
<krytarik> And of course, since the header there has the usual "===" still rather than "==" as the General section header, it's ordered under the issue summary section.
<krytarik> guiverc_d: Also, I'd like so say I have no idea why you guys make your lives artificially harder by compounding the various parts of the article summaries in the Google Doc like you do for as long as I know, when there need to be empty lines between them on the wiki anyway - just makes the life of the one doing the latter harder.
<guiverc_d> don't follow you there krytarik sorry
<krytarik> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue570#Welcome_New_Members_and_Developers - in fact here the formatting is totally off the usual, since there have also been used hyphens rather than asterisks (and there is also an empty line missing in the raw format, but that doesn't translate into the HTML one).
<guiverc_d> I tend to read content; and barely (if at all) notice formatting  (you may have noticed with fridge)  I'm not a good person to notice those changes..
<krytarik> guiverc_d: There need to be empty lines between the summary header, the summary itself, and the link to the article - and you always sqeeze the summary between the other two when writing them.  (But apparently also don't an empty line between the header and link when adding it yourself.)
<guiverc_d> squeezing is to make more fit on my screen; when I consider it 'complete' or 'finished' then & only then do I add 'spacing'  (ie. 2-3 read thrus were done post write)
<guiverc_d> (if I didn't space it out, I didn't complete my 'later' (or cold) read-thrus of article, and consider it needing check-read..)
<krytarik> Well, the wiki needs to be put in a certain formatting eventually - and since I've been doing it myself for quite some time, I can tell you it's no fun to consistently have to add empty lines because they are routinely omitted by someone in the Google Doc.
<guiverc_d> sorry krytarik
<krytarik> During all this time, I've never seen you complete them by adding empty lines.
<guiverc_d> i have - but it's usually 'some' (earlier written ones; the latter written ones may never get to 'complete' stage with me; needing editor to do it); i never saw it as a problem sorry.
<krytarik> I mean you two are doing the bulk work there currently, just thought I'd mention to make it easier for you.
<guiverc_d> (when i copied from gdoc to wiki; it was easy to fix i felt; so never noticed it as an issue)
<guiverc_d> ^ last comment was pre-issue 514??, or Simon/me days.
<guiverc_d> 512 is wrong, 52?
<krytarik> I guess if you are the one doing both parts anyway, then it doesn't matter.. :P  But it does make a difference if you can just copy-paste like 10 items in a row as-is, or if you need to finish the formatting of each one individually after it.
<krytarik> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue572#Welcome_New_Members_and_Developers - oh, and here, as the font size indicates, the section containing the info isn't actually part of the New Members and Devs section, but has its own header on the same level.
<krytarik> Also, as I've advocated for in the past, if a mail is sent to various lists (usually including the news team one), I think it's best to link to the one that is highest up in the chain and seen most - so e.g. <https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2019-April/040640.html> rather than <https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-news-team/2019-April/002848.html>
<guiverc_d> Bashing-om  ^   (i've never sent email for any issue)
<krytarik> Similarly when the release team sends something to their own list as well as to ubuntu-announce for everybody else to see it too, then we should pick the latter one.
<krytarik> guiverc_d: It's not about sending mails, but linking the ones we get in an issue.
<guiverc_d> that I acknowledge I've been told many times (ML entries), but I don't see my ever getting that right reliably sorry
<guiverc_d> (on days when pain is better managed i do better, other days I'm just happy to get something near-right..)
<Bashing-om> guiverc_d: ^^ looking.
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Podcast from the UK LoCo: S12E01 – Bombjack @ http://ubuntupodcast.org/2019/04/11/s12e01-bombjack/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Will You Upgrade to Ubuntu 19.04? [Poll] @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=140444 (by Joey Sneddon)
#ubuntu-news 2019-04-12
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Flatpak Linux App Sandboxing Gets New FUSE-Based System-Wide Installation Method @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/flatpak-linux-app-sandboxing-gets-new-fuse-based-system-wide-installation-method-525659.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Ubuntu Watch Face for the Samsung Galaxy Watch @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=140494 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Ubuntu 19.04 (Disco Dingo) Enters Final Freeze Ahead of Its April 18th Release @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-19-04-disco-dingo-enters-final-freeze-ahead-of-its-april-18th-release-525660.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
#ubuntu-news 2019-04-13
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Costales: Podcast Ubuntu y otras hierbas S03E04: Ubuntu en Windows 10 y Ley de copyright Europea @ https://costalesmarcos.blogspot.com/2019/04/podcast-ubuntu-y-otras-hierbas-s03e04.html (by noreply@blogger.com (Costales))
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Jonathan Carter: Help test Debian Live @ https://jonathancarter.org/2019/04/13/help-test-debian-live/
#ubuntu-news 2019-04-14
<Bashing-om> And Here's Johnny :) .. WIKI574 up for proofreading and acceptance - insure this is what we want to present to the world.
#ubuntu-news 2020-04-06
<kryten> Bashing-om: I'd order the Beta release bullet point list at least by flavors and blogs - with the latter being first.
<Bashing-om> kryten: Sounds reasonable :) will re-do - as I do have the time :P
<Bashing-om> kryten: ^ done :D
<kryten> Thanks!
<Bashing-om> kryten: Apprciate the effort that you too put forth :D
<guiverc> needs edit Bashing-om, 1st I think needs doing, 3rd is a must
<guiverc> if LXDE ref was me, sorry; it's something i type often... supposed to be LXD
<guiverc> I've finished read thru too.
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Ouch - sorry I missed that - too much else to look out for and to do :(
<guiverc> it was caught pre-publish, that's all that matters :)   (us desktop users see LXDE more than LXD anyway; at least I do)
<Bashing-om> guiverc: now LXD 4.0 :)
<guiverc> :)   & thanks !
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Jonathan Riddell: OpenUK Awards @ https://jriddell.org/2020/04/06/openuk-awards/
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Jonathan Carter: Free Software Activities for 2020-03 @ https://jonathancarter.org/2020/04/06/free-software-activities-for-2020-03/
<Bashing-om> Nothing further in the logs for edits; Pulling "WIP" and pushing.
<Bashing-om> UWN: M/L is away. Posting the Forum next.
<Bashing-om> UWN: Forum post done - no issues :D
<Bashing-om> UWN: Doing the re-directs.
<Bashing-om> UWN: All caught up - pending is release to the social medias.
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Josh Powers: Ubuntu 20.04 LTS Beta @ https://powersj.io/post/ubuntu-focal-beta/
<guiverc> sorry Bashing-om, push UWN #625 to fridge?
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Uh Huh - no issues seen to this time - Wild_Man seems still to have connection issues.
<guiverc> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2020/04/06/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-625/
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, I do and they now it is very slow since I installed 20.04 and I feel so bad I actually can not resolve the issue
<guiverc> a simple "Thank you" in comments/spam today... (on an old post)
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Fridge spot check; check good - any feed back is good feedback - Thank yous are welcome !
<guiverc> Sure are; a very nice surprise when you expect & are looking for spam. (jan-2020 we had another one; again an old post)
<guiverc> tweeted
<Bashing-om> guiverc: I occassionally check "Ideas for UWN?" - nothing new :(
<guiverc> :|
<guiverc> fb done too
<Bashing-om> guiverc: All ckear now to wipe Gdoc ?
<Bashing-om> clear*
<guiverc> yep
<Bashing-om> :)
<Bashing-om> UWN: issue 626 started :D
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Stable ? Free ?
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, ye
<Wild_Man> yep
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: And unsubscribe request, are you where you can deal woth it  - PM ?
<Bashing-om> with*
<Wild_Man> Not at the moment Bashing-om
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: The Fridge: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 625 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2020/04/06/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-625/
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: 'Kay - been holding a spell - longer can not hurt :P
#ubuntu-news 2020-04-07
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Ubuntu Security Updates Released to Fix Denial of Service, Information Exposure @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-security-updates-released-to-fix-denial-of-service-information-exposure-529669.shtml (by Bogdan Popa, Microsoft News Editor)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Ubuntu Kylin’s New Desktop Shell is Shaping Up *Very* Nicely… @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=168894 (by Joey Sneddon)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Firefox 75 Released, Official Flatpak Build Now Available @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=168974 (by Joey Sneddon)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: The Wellcome Sanger Institute: sharing genomic research worldwide securely with support... @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/the-wellcome-sanger-institute-sharing-genomic-research-worldwide-securely-with-ceph-support
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Foliate, the Best eBook Reader app for Linux, is Now Even Better @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=169223 (by Joey Sneddon)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: What Would a GNOME Tablet UI Look Like? New Mockups Give Us a Clue… @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=169261 (by Joey Sneddon)
#ubuntu-news 2020-04-08
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Fridge:: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 625 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2020/04/06/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-625/ (by guiverc)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Google Chrome 81 Now Available for Download on Linux, Windows, and Mac @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/google-chrome-81-now-available-for-download-on-linux-windows-and-mac-529676.shtml (by Bogdan Popa, Microsoft News Editor)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Simplify NFV adoption – Charmed OSM and Managed Apps @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/managed-apps-charmed-osm
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Free and caught up > Able to attend now to an unsubscribe request ?
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, sure pm me the info please
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: :)
#ubuntu-news 2020-04-09
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: David Tomaschik: Security 101: Learning From Home @ https://systemoverlord.com/2020/04/08/security-101-learning-from-home.html
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Microsoft Brings Linux Files to Windows 10 with New Update @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/microsoft-brings-linux-files-to-windows-10-with-new-update-529687.shtml (by Bogdan Popa, Microsoft News Editor)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Ubuntu 20.04 Makes It Easier to Enable Fractional Scaling Support @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=169681 (by Joey Sneddon)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: An adventure through the Snap Store @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/an-adventure-through-the-snap-store
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: CIS hardened Ubuntu: cyber attack and malware prevention for mission-critical systems @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/cis-hardened-ubuntu-cyber-attack-and-malware-prevention-for-mission-critical-systems
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Questioning the doc @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/questioning-the-doc
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Windows 10 Update Lets You Browse WSL Files in File Explorer @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=169734 (by Joey Sneddon)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Ubuntu Core: an independent security analysis @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/ubuntu-core-security
#ubuntu-news 2020-04-10
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: A New High-End Linux Laptop Is Now Available for Everyone @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/a-new-high-end-linux-laptop-is-now-available-for-everyone-529696.shtml (by Bogdan Popa, Microsoft News Editor)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Security:: Episode 70 @ https://ubuntusecuritypodcast.org/episode-70/
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Linux Gets Native Keyboard Backlight Control for Razer Laptops with New Driver @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/linux-gets-native-keyboard-backlight-control-for-razer-laptops-with-new-driver-529698.shtml (by Bogdan Popa, Microsoft News Editor)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Ubuntu 20.04 Features the Return of a Familiar Face… @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=169724 (by Joey Sneddon)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Robotics pages on Ubuntu: bridging the gap @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/robotics-pages-on-ubuntu-bridging-the-gap
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Podcast Ubuntu Portugal: Ep 85 – Pinheirinho de Páscoa @ https://podcastubuntuportugal.org/e85/
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Portugal:: Ep 85 – Pinheirinho de Páscoa @ https://podcastubuntuportugal.org/e85/
#ubuntu-news 2020-04-11
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Full Circle Magazine: Full Circle Weekly News #167 @ https://fullcirclemagazine.org/podcast/full-circle-weekly-news-167/
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Gdoc: completed and edits done - see that you find acceptable.
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Wild_Man :  Gdoc: completed and edits done - see that you find acceptable.
<guiverc> ack Bashing-om, will get to it [eventually]
<Bashing-om> guiverc: :D Plenty of time.
#ubuntu-news 2020-04-12
<guiverc> Bashing-om, I added summary for the chrom* one too
<Bashing-om> guiverc: I kinda thought that for that chrome one - you had deemed as inadmissable :P
<guiverc> to an extent, chrom* didn't interest me (I use chromium regularly), but the covid19 impact on chr82 is timely & makes it worthwhile; my guess on why you included it; I now agree it belongs b/c of that
<Bashing-om> guiverc: :) looking .
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Put a bit of spit for the polish :D
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Podcast from the UK LoCo: S13E03 – Spilling salt @ https://ubuntupodcast.org/2020/04/12/s13e03-spilling-salt/
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Do You Plan to Upgrade to or Install Ubuntu 20.04 LTS? [Poll] @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=169560 (by Joey Sneddon)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Sean Davis: Xubuntu 20.04 In Screenshots: Installation @ https://bluesabre.org/2020/04/12/xubuntu-20-04-in-screenshots-the-installer/
<Bashing-om> UWN: Issue626 up for review and final edits: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue626 :D
